# [GenCon] "(more) Road Construction News!" (Scouting and Info Within)



## Mark (Jan 19, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *Good news. No road construction for GenCon. The Hyperfix project that closed I-65/I-70 in dowtown Indianapolis is finished ahead of shedule.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/7/058782-6237-092.html
> 
> ...






			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *If you registered then you can get locations when you view your event listings (the feature was "lost" when they revamped the GC website, but they put it back.) *






			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *If you have a couple of hours, want to meet some real cool folks, and don't mind getting some freebies at the Con out of it....lend Steve Creech a hand and sign up to do a short stint in the Bastion Booth!
> 
> More info and details here-
> 
> ...






			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall *







			
				jjensen said:
			
		

> *www.gencon.com has done several updates in the last week with details on costume contests, costume ball, celeb. signing schedules etc. *






			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Check out the latest news on The Keeper's site, especailly the parts about True Dungeon TM and Ultimate Extreme Gamer Abuse-O-Rama  *




End of page 6, begining of page 7 of this thread has people interested in who will be bringing their kids with them to GenCon this year.

For Event Listings - 



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *The trick is to navigate through Indianapolis > Registration, rather than clicking on the "Event Reg is live !!!" link, then you don't get stuck in that little box.
> 
> Somone was asking about Generic Tix. The ID code is GEN00002, punch that into the search box and you should get the option of purchasing generic tix. *






			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *You have to sign in through registration and it is the second option down, you can sort by date, time and event type. *




Directly to the registration section - http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-registration

or to get directly to the secure pages - https://registration.gencon.com/regsystem/

*Announcement* - Pre-Registration begins on February 3rd / $55.00 for a 4-day pass / $20.00 for a 1-day pass

_From CaptainCalico_ - First-timers might want to take a note of a few points from the Registration page: "*You will need to have your own e-mail address for this system!*"  (Not much of an issue w/ this crowd, but you might want to pass on the word to anyone who needs it.) "Also note there are more hotel rooms within a four block radius of the convention center in Indianapolis than there are in all of Milwaukee.  Once you register you will be sent a confirmation email.  This email will contain your password for reserving a hotel room through Passkey, our housing system." Just counting The Keeper's "1st Ring" I get 2,617 rooms within *one* block, so the prime housing situation is looking good. 

*General Convention Information*

Official Site - http://www.gencon.com/

ICC (Indy Con Ctr) includes many links and Intl help (ICC Floorplans)

Extremely useful - 

Doc's Scouting Mission

Extremely useful - The Keeper of Ancient GenCon Lore

*Events*

The info on 24 hour Anime will be posted at www.hadespro.org when it becomes available

*Travel*

_"You can see the RCA dome from I-70 as it moves past.   If you fly in the airport is only 7 miles away"_ - Michael Morris

Amtrak (Train Station directly behind convention center)

SUMMER IN INDIANA = ROAD CONSTRUCTION SEASON! - It looks like part of the I-70/I-65 highway system that passes through downtown Indianapolis will be under construction from May - August and *totally closed down* for the duration.

http://www.in.gov/dot/div/specialprojects/hyperfix/ 

http://www.in.gov/dot/div/specialprojects/hyperfix/detour/lg_routes_in.jpg (maps of downtown Indy) 

http://www.indygov.org/dcam/closings/strclosings.htm (street closures)

http://www.indydt.com/dtmap.html (Detailed downtown area map of Indy) _Michael Morris_ - As you can see on that map, the route to the largest single parking area near the center is to take exit 79A from I-70 and head towards the dome (A left turn at the end of the ramp if you were eastbound on I-70 and a right turn if you were westbound). That street is Missouri street. That will take you past the dome's parking area.

*Additional Fun!* 

CaptianCalico- http://www.filmworksonline.com/

dogoftheunderworld - Also, those with children (of almost any age) may want to make a family vacation of it.  The Indianapolis Children's Museum is one of the best in the country.  (about 30 blks north of downtown)  Also downtown is the Indianapolis Zoo,  the IMAX Theatre, and the new Indiana State Museum.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 19, 2003)

Good idea Mark!  

I suspect this will be a great year to go.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Mark!

Thursday Denise and I started setting up our GenCon plans for this year (as well as our Origins plans) and I'm waiting for the Hotel Registration for the Con to open up so we can get a room attached to the Con (and avoid the hotel problems we had last year with a hotel that not only claimed we didn't have a reservation, couldn't put us up, and couldn't recommend another hotel to go to, but then proceeded to bill us as no-shows).


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark, 

I saw the pages and I think they are helpful.  Hopefully, I will make Gen Con this year.

Perhaps some Indiana residents might want to offer the rest of us some tips when we visit their state's capitol.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 20, 2003)

Does GenCon 2003 have an official Web site?  Can someone link to it?  I don't have the most basic information yet about it (e.g., the dates for it), and would like to know.

Thanks!
Daniel


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 20, 2003)

The official site is http://www.gencon.com/pages/1/index.htm but they seem to be down at the moment (hopefully revamping for the new registration set-up).

In the meantime check out The Keeper of Ancient GenCon Lore for lots of ... enthusiastic info from someone who is both a *long*-time GenCon regular and a native of Indy.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 20, 2003)

Aha!  So *that*'s why typing in www.gencon.com wasn't getting me anywhere!  Thanks!

Does anyone know the specific dates for GenCon 2003?

Daniel


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 20, 2003)

Off the top of my head - July 24-27. I know it's the last weekend of July rather than early August.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 20, 2003)

Phew!  I'd just seen, on Monte Cook's Web site, a reference to Arcana Unearthed's being released at GenCon.  I thought it said in June, but on looking at it again,  I see it says "July."  Silly me.

I'm going to be going on my honeymoon in June, and I don't exactly figure I should be scheduling my honeymoon around GenCon; I'm glad to see I'll be able to do both. 

Daniel


----------



## kkoie (Jan 20, 2003)

I just wanted to chime in that I live just outside Indy, and CaptainCalico's link to Keeper of Ancient GenCon Lore is a great site, he has just about everything covered when it comes to questions and answers about Indianapolis.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 20, 2003)

This is a great thread.  I'm coming from Connecticut.  Still trying to figure out if I'm driving or flying.  It's only about a 13 hour drive and it would be cheaper that way so I'm thinking that's the best option at this point.  Cheapest tickets are $240 round trip that I've found so far...


----------



## Mark (Jan 20, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *This is a great thread.  I'm coming from Connecticut.  Still trying to figure out if I'm driving or flying.  It's only about a 13 hour drive and it would be cheaper that way so I'm thinking that's the best option at this point.  Cheapest tickets are $240 round trip that I've found so far... *




Although that sounds like a very good price for the flight, you might want to consider http://www.amtrak.com/

The Union Station in Indianapolis is literally outside the back door of the convention center.


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for this idea of a message psting area.  I'm hoping to go to my first ever one this summer.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 20, 2003)

*The Indy Convention Center*

Back in October I got to tour the Indy Convention Center (I drive a truck and was picking up a load of convention materials to move from Indy to Atlanta GA).  While I waited for my trailer to get loaded I wandered throughout the center, both in the areas everyone will get to see come GC, but also the "backstage" areas of the place.  I have to say that place is something else.  

First off, it's immense.  There are 5 main exhibit halls, the smallest of which is twice the size of the exhibit hall used for the dealer's room in Milwalkee and all 5 of them can be combined into a single massive room with the floor area of 6 football fields if that is desired.  This doesn't include the RCA dome which has a much larger operating floor space than is used for the Indianapolis Colts football games.  Most (though not all) of the seats of that stadium can be removed if desired.

Second, it's got hotel space galore.  6 major chains have skyways that connect into the convention center, and there are 3 other hotels on neighboring blocks including the Best Western which is under construction but scheduled to be completed in June.  There is ample parking - an entire football stadium's lot is next door with room for some 5000 cars (and hopefully one semi-truck).

Third, it is easy to find.  You can see the RCA dome from I-70 as it moves past.   If you fly in the airport is only 7 miles away.

Anyway, after my wanderings, I'm looking forward to the con being there.  The explosion of available space will inevitably attract more gamers and the space makes it possible for Peter to drop the table price for dealers (since you could easily fit 3 times as many dealers into Indy as you could into Milwalkee, you could halve the table price and still come out ahead).

Oh well, I'll be there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 20, 2003)

I am really looking forward to this years GenCon!  May even try and be a judge!  

Another thing I am going to do, take pictures and post them!  Every EN Worlder that goes should, I had so much enjoyment from the pictures posted here last year!


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Although that sounds like a very good price for the flight, you might want to consider http://www.amtrak.com/
> 
> The Union Station in Indianapolis is literally outside the back door of the convention center.  *



Oooo.  That's not a bad idea.  I had no clue that the station was that close.  I'll have to see if they have the dates I'll be looking for.  Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Oooo.  That's not a bad idea.  I had no clue that the station was that close.  I'll have to see if they have the dates I'll be looking for.  Thanks!   *




Anytime, JC. 

I'll likely be taking a train down from Chicago, myself.  I grabbed one up to Milwaukee last year and I really enjoyed the time I had to spend prepping the adventure I was running.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone know how thr thrain prices compair to plane prices?


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Anyone know how thr thrain prices compair to plane prices? *




Click on that Amtrak link and you can check the shedules, decide on the timing that works for you, and get the prices you need.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Click on that Amtrak link and you can check the shedules, decide on the timing that works for you, and get the prices you need.  *




Thanks Mark.  Although my post was actually a lame attenpt to get somebody to do my work for me, cause i'm lazy today.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *...cause i'm lazy today.  *




...today...?


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 21, 2003)

*Correction*

As of the 17th the CenCon LLC temporary webiste moved to a new server - here http://www.gencon.com/ , event submission has started, the site has forms to download then fax or mail.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, CaptainCalico!  I've made that important bit of info "Quote #1" in the top post!


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm another long-time Indy resident, and I need to give everyone a warning:

SUMMER IN INDIANA = ROAD CONSTRUCTION SEASON! 

It looks like part of the I-70/I-65 highway system that passes through downtown Indianapolis will be under construction from May - August and *totally closed down* for the duration.

http://www.in.gov/dot/div/specialprojects/hyperfix/ 

Now, the good news is that there are several fairly easy ways to get to the convention center despite this (typical) inconvenience.

Here is one of the best maps of downtown Indy that I've found:

http://www.in.gov/dot/div/specialprojects/hyperfix/detour/lg_routes_in.jpg 

Here is a more general list of street closures:

http://www.indygov.org/dcam/closings/strclosings.htm


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Excellent insider knowledge to share, PE.  Up to the top post with that stuff!  You aren't by any chance up in a traffic copter, are you?  

(Hmmm...  I may have to organize that first post a bit more compactly.  Thoughts on that?)


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 21, 2003)

No, but I do work for the Indianapolis public library system.  The librarians I work with control all the information in the world 

One of my coworkers has to commute through the "spaghetti bowl" that is Indy's downtown highway system, and he was complaining about it this morning.

I'm thinking about setting up my own "guide to Indy" for you out-of-towners... I notice that some of the information on a couple of the other sites is a bit out of date.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

Pelosan Emperor said:
			
		

> *No, but I do work for the Indianapolis public library system.  The librarians I work with control all the information in the world
> 
> One of my coworkers has to commute through the "spaghetti bowl" that is Indy's downtown highway system, and he was complaining about it this morning.
> 
> I'm thinking about setting up my own "guide to Indy" for you out-of-towners... I notice that some of the information on a couple of the other sites is a bit out of date. *




Have they decided if they will rename the bypass "The Dave" yet?


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for starting this thread Mark, and thanks to everyone who's already added so much valuable info!!

A few players from my group and I plan on making the trip by car this summer, and knowing about the construction issues will be vital if we're to keep from killing someone in a fit of blind rage .


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 21, 2003)

*Help a Brit today....*

Well I'm still scrabbling the pennies together to see if I'm getting over this year, the wifey wants to coma laong this year too so its twice as expensive and with the airfar looking at about £600 per person its gonna be tight... 

So I'm looking ofr a bit more infor from anyone in the Indy area..

What kind of prices am I looking at for hotel accomodation, I know it may vary slightly with GENCON priceing but an estimate is good just now, or any links to nearby hotels is also good...

How far is the convention centre from the airport?

How much is the beer...?   

Is there a link to a website with the Convention Centre on just so I can see what its like??

Theres a beer in it for anyone helping me out, or indeed a soda or two for you younger members.. 

Cheers in advance...
Andrew


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Help a Brit today....*



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Well I'm still scrabbling the pennies together to see if I'm getting over this year, the wifey wants to coma laong this year too so its twice as expensive and with the airfar looking at about £600 per person its gonna be tight...
> 
> So I'm looking ofr a bit more infor from anyone in the Indy area..
> 
> ...




This site has links to all of the hotels in the area and information on the distances from the airport and other places in and around Indianpolis.  Pricing and availability for hotels not blocked out by the convention is still viewable, but you may have to use the toll free numbers rather than getting the info online for places that will claim at this point to be booked soild.  They aren't, really.  They have reservations for large blocks of rooms set aside for purchase through Gencon channels.

http://www.thedociverse.com/xml/indyintro.htm



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *How much is the beer...?   *




In the hotel bar you will likely pay around, or just under, $3 to $5 US for a beer depending on the type you prefer.  Less in the restaurants downtown, and even less as you venture further afield.  Some places will most likely have some "pitcher specials" on some sort of domestic beers, as that is always a standard practice in the US.  10% is a standard tip on drink orders for bartenders or wait staff.



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Is there a link to a website with the Convention Centre on just so I can see what its like??*




I believe that you can find a link to the center on the same site as just noted.  There are some pictures of the interior on that site and I believe the Gencon site still has a floor plan of the convention center, perhaps in their exhibitors section.



			
				DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Theres a beer in it for anyone helping me out, or indeed a soda or two for you younger members..
> 
> Cheers in advance...
> Andrew *




Cheers to you, too. 

PS.  I am not a "younger member"...


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Help a Brit today....*



> *
> 
> Cheers to you, too.
> 
> PS.  I am not a "younger member"...  *




Hehehe I get ya point theres a beer on me waiting in Indy if I get there fella...


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.indy.org is the website for the ICC and downtown Indianapolis. Lots of links to the various hotels (cross-reference with the Keeper's site so you know which ones are close). Prices seem comparable to Milwaukee and the quality looks better. The site even has a section for International travelers.

For the over-dedicated (among which I proudly count myself) click here  for floor plans - shows you which hotels are connected and where the connections exit to in the ICC.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Hehehe I get ya point theres a beer on me waiting in Indy if I get there fella... *




  Perhaps I will be able to return the courtesy by picking your brain and buying you a beer if I make it over to the UK. 



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *http://www.indy.org is the website for the ICC and downtown Indianapolis. Lots of links to the various hotels (cross-reference with the Keeper's site so you know which ones are close). Prices seem comparable to Milwaukee and the quality looks better. The site even has a section for International travelers.
> 
> For the over-dedicated (among which I proudly count myself) click here  for floor plans - shows you which hotels are connected and where the connections exit to in the ICC. *




Captain Calico to the rescue again!  I have just sent an Email to Barendd Nobeard to see if he had saved a copy of the floor plans to his hard drive.  I'll add this link to the top with your other contributions!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I'll likely be taking a train down from Chicago, myself.  I grabbed one up to Milwaukee last year and I really enjoyed the time I had to spend prepping the adventure I was running.  *



You might need to get train tickets soon.  I was looking into it, and one of the morning trains on Sunday already has "Coach" listed as "sold out"--there is still space in "Reserved Coach" but that's probably more expensive.  And every other "train" out of Indy to Chicago that morning (July 28) appears in actuality to be a bus....one of which goes to Chicago via Champaign-Urbana.

If you don't mind a bus, it's not so bad.  But a bus ride at train prices is not a good deal.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I have just sent an Email to Barendd Nobeard to see if he had saved a copy of the floor plans to his hard drive. *



And I just emailed you back to report....*failure* on my mission.  Sorry, chief, but no Indy 2003 floor plans on my hard drive. Just the Milwauke 2000 floor plans, but we don't really need those anymore, now do we?


----------



## Mark (Jan 22, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *You might need to get train tickets soon.  I was looking into it, and one of the morning trains on Sunday already has "Coach" listed as "sold out"--there is still space in "Reserved Coach" but that's probably more expensive.  And every other "train" out of Indy to Chicago that morning (July 28) appears in actuality to be a bus....one of which goes to Chicago via Champaign-Urbana.
> 
> If you don't mind a bus, it's not so bad.  But a bus ride at train prices is not a good deal. *




I plan to go down a day early and stay over a day later, so I may have a little breathing room but I will take a closer look tomorrow.  Thanks for the tip. 



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *And I just emailed you back to report....failure on my mission.  Sorry, chief, but no Indy 2003 floor plans on my hard drive. Just the Milwauke 2000 floor plans, but we don't really need those anymore, now do we?  *




I think we'll be OK with the floor plans that appear online at the above link.  If the others reappear on the GenCon site, I'll be sure to add that link as well.  There is no failure, since the mission was to try, not to produce.  You succeeded in trying and with the speed of a champion.  Mission accomplished!


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 22, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Perhaps I will be able to return the courtesy by picking your brain and buying you a beer if I make it over to the UK.
> *




Woohoooo more beer....


----------



## Mark (Jan 22, 2003)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Woohoooo more beer.... *




Can't be a bad thing, can it...? 

I think we need MoRuss to stop by and let us know if they've settled on when the ENnies presentation will be so that we can make sure when we will have the EN Board gathering (which I assume we should have right have the ENnies again.)


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 22, 2003)

By the way Mark, that dociverse site you posted is great! It has a list of 100% smoke free places to eat - which I may have to print out and take with me. (We Madison dwellers are so spoilt when it comes to smoke free eateries.)


----------



## Mark (Jan 22, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *By the way Mark, that dociverse site you posted is great! It has a list of 100% smoke free places to eat - which I may have to print out and take with me. (We Madison dwellers are so spoilt when it comes to smoke free eateries.) *




That truly is quite a site, isn't it?  I think when this thread is further along, I will have to condense the material and add a page on my site with the links, at the least, and some of my own gathered information after this year's trip.

RE: Non-Smoking places - I'm sure a lot of folks will like to have that option.  Perhaps most prevalently would be anyone coming in from CA.


----------



## Mark (Jan 23, 2003)

Cleaned up the top post a bit.  Any links to help fill out the sections and share information, please add them to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 23, 2003)

Ooooh, a train ride into GenCon.  Now THAT would be cool.

Have to look into that.


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Ooooh, a train ride into GenCon.  Now THAT would be cool.
> 
> Have to look into that. *




They're very comfortable, IMO, and you can relax while you travel.  It's nice to get some prep work done, or even just to enjoy the scenery.  And, unlike in a car even when you're a passenger, it dosn't feel like you are speeding along in a big hunk of metal.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 26, 2003)

I just posted this over at the poll thread.



> I plan to go; in fact, I'll probably make hotel reservations this week to make sure I have a room connected to the convention center.
> 
> If I do, I want to put a marker board or corkboard on my door, and so even if ENworld doesn't have some kind of booth presence or similar, ENworlders will be able to at least have a central point to leave messages and meet up. Maybe if we have someone in each hotel to do that, it would help people organize meetings, game, etc.




What do you guys think?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 26, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *They're very comfortable, IMO, and you can relax while you travel.  It's nice to get some prep work done, or even just to enjoy the scenery.  And, unlike in a car even when you're a passenger, it dosn't feel like you are speeding along in a big hunk of metal.  *




And don't forget they serve beer in the restaurant car.

Two of us managed to drink one particular car out of every micro-brew they stocked (six microbrews) and then all the budweiser (ick) and finally broke into their labatt blue stock (double-ick).

But we made it back from New York City in one piece.

---

We have booked a Suite at a hotel adjacent to the convention centre (not one connected by skywalk, mind you, manged to get a suite for $178 a night at the hotel immediately to the East of the centre... can you tell I didn't book this? Denise isn't here, so I don't know which hotel it is by name).

So we have a gaming table in the suite, and game we will!

Team Ambient GenCon 2003!


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 28, 2003)

*speaking of beer*

This place sounds like a lot of fun. Depending on what is playing the hubby and I might be there on Wed. night. (I'll be the one with the Porta Bella Lugosi sandwich.)


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, I went to amtrak.com today, and figured out why they are always struggling with bankruptcy.

It cost $213, compared to flying which was $168 (according to Expedia).  Not only that, part of the trip back to Kansas City was by BUS!!  And it included a 4-hour layover in Chicago.  And it's slow - leaving by train at 7:30 in the morning, I would arrive in Indianapolis by 2:03 am!!  By contrast, it's an 8-hour drive.

Puhlease.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 29, 2003)

*Baseball fan? No game for you!*

On a hunch, I checked the website for the Indianapolis Indians (AAA affiliate of Cleveland) to see if they were in town that weekend; alas, they are not. So, more gaming for all of us!


----------



## Henry (Jan 29, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *It cost $213, compared to flying which was $168 (according to Expedia).  Not only that, part of the trip back to Kansas City was by BUS!!*




Same for me. One ticket would cost me $400.00, including two legs of the trip by bus. Plus, one leave time was 3:00 A.M. 

The wife and I plan to rent a nice car, and share driving between her and me. We can leave a few days early, be there in 12 hours, and spend some time together before the Con. The rental and gas still won't go over $350.00 for the two of us.

(My wife has always hated hated to fly, and since September of 2001, I couldn't get her on a plane now if her life depended on it.)

So barring any disasters, I'll be viewing the Beautiful U.S. countryside by car all the way there!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 29, 2003)

Where will you be driving from, Henry?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll be at Gencon this year, for the first time ever (not surprising, when you consider the commute!  ).

I'm building it into a longer trip, so I'll actually be approaching from the east (flying into NY about 2 weeks before hand, and meandering across to Indianapolis from there).

Are there plans for an ENworld get together on site?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 29, 2003)

I am sure there will be one, but it won't start getting organized until about a month before the big show.


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'll be at Gencon this year, for the first time ever (not surprising, when you consider the commute!  ).
> 
> I'm building it into a longer trip, so I'll actually be approaching from the east (flying into NY about 2 weeks before hand, and meandering across to Indianapolis from there).
> 
> Are there plans for an ENworld get together on site? *




What are your plans for after Indy?  Any chance you will need someone in Chicago to show you around a bit?  It might be that Russ and whoever can make it along with him to GenCon may be spending sometime in the Windy City as well, and you're welcome to join us, if you care to do so.


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *I am sure there will be one, but it won't start getting organized until about a month before the big show. *




I was thinking maybe we might add that info to this thread when the time comes, if this one isn't already to bloated for the boards to handle.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 29, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *What are your plans for after Indy?  Any chance you will need someone in Chicago to show you around a bit?  It might be that Russ and whoever can make it along with him to GenCon may be spending sometime in the Windy City as well, and you're welcome to join us, if you care to do so.  *




I'm actually likely to be in Chicago _before_ Indy.  A friend of mine lives in Champain, which is between the two, so I thought I'd see Chicago, then head south to her place, then continue on to Indianapolis.

The morning after the con, I am flying out to San Francisco - so anyone from there should pipe up now


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'm actually likely to be in Chicago before Indy.  A friend of mine lives in Champain, which is between the two, so I thought I'd see Chicago, then head south to her place, then continue on to Indianapolis.*




Be sure to keep me informed.  I plan to go down to Indy a day before the convention, so if you're heading to your friend's place in Champaign, that should work out fine.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 29, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Be sure to keep me informed.  I plan to go down to Indy a day before the convention, so if you're heading to your friend's place in Champaign, that should work out fine.  *




I'll probably be going to Champaign a little earlier than that, but I expect you'll be in Chicago when I pass through, in any case.  I'll keep you apprised


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 30, 2003)

*anime query*

Does anyone know if the 24hour anime room is going to be in the convention center proper this year, or will it still be in one of the hotels? If so which hotel?

 I'm asking for my husband, since in the past we made sure to get rooms in the hotel w/ the anime room so he could sleep, wake up at 3, watch anime, and go back to sleep again. (The mere thought makes me bleary-eyed, but he has the constitution for it...)


----------



## Dieter (Jan 30, 2003)

*Lodging*

As of today, I can get a room at a reasonable price, but it is a bit of a walk from the convention center. 

My question is:

There has been mention of a CON discount at the hotels surrounding the convention center. Is it worth waiting (price-wise) until after Feb 3rd to book hotel rooms (i.e. ones that are connected via skywalk to the CON), or should I strike while the iron is hot and book before hand?


----------



## HiLiphNY (Jan 30, 2003)

*Riding to GenCon 2003*

Kudos to the drivers out there. . .I looked at Amtrak from NYC, and with a room with a view, bet etc, it was over $2000!  Yeah, I like to travel in style.  

That said, I'm considering riding the Harley out to the con. . .I think it might make a nice ride. . .


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Riding to GenCon 2003*



			
				HiLiphNY said:
			
		

> *That said, I'm considering riding the Harley out to the con. . .I think it might make a nice ride. . . *




Heck, you'd be almost half-way to Sturgis ... that would be one heck of a post-GenCon road trip!


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Riding to GenCon 2003*



			
				HiLiphNY said:
			
		

> *Kudos to the drivers out there. . .I looked at Amtrak from NYC, and with a room with a view, bet etc, it was over $2000!  Yeah, I like to travel in style.
> 
> That said, I'm considering riding the Harley out to the con. . .I think it might make a nice ride. . . *



Yowza.  At this point I'm probably just going to drive from CT.  I have a few folks coming with us so we'll prolly just rent a car rather than kill mine even more than I do now.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 30, 2003)

*Fun for the whole family...*

Also, those with children (of almost any age) may want to make a family vacation of it.  The Indianapolis Children's Museum is one of the best in the country.  (about 30 blks north of downtown)  Also downtown is the Indianapolis Zoo,  the IMAX Theatre, and the new Indiana State Museum.

You can easily spend a day or two at the Children's Museum alone.

As reported above, the I-70 construction will be a nightmare, but there should be plenty of alternate routes if you are driving.

Have Fun!!


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2003)

First post Updated! 

...to reflect the additional info gathered by Captain C and dogoftheunderworld (who has the advantage of looking for info with three heads!) 

Did I miss putting any new links into the first post?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 30, 2003)

*Link to this map Mark*

This is a VERY detailed downtown area map of Indy

http://www.indydt.com/dtmap.html

As you can see on that map, the route to the largest single parking area near the center is to take exit 79A from I-70 and head towards the dome (A left turn at the end of the ramp if you were eastbound on I-70 and a right turn if you were westbound). That street is Missouri street.  That will take you past the dome's parking area.

This map has some image links to tourist attractions nearby the convention center (as if the convention won't have enough to do itself, but there are plenty of attractions for spouses who aren't into gaming to poke their nose into if you bring them along).


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 30, 2003)

Wel I booked my hotel a week or so ago .... coming in on the Tuesday and leaving the following Tuesday..
The Marriot Courtyard - $1263
Flights for me and the wife from the UK - approx $1700
Not taking into account food adn buying gaming supplies I better get saving... 
But if its even half as good as last year it'll be worth it...


----------



## kkoie (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: speaking of beer*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *This place sounds like a lot of fun. Depending on what is playing the hubby and I might be there on Wed. night. (I'll be the one with the Porta Bella Lugosi sandwich.) *




It's a great place. they used to show cheap dollar flicks, but now they show first run movies.  If you plan on going, you can call ahead and reserve tickets over the phone.  OF course, if you dislike smoking in your theater or restauraunt, keep in mind this is one of the few theaters with a smoking section (the back half of the theater.)  But then who will complain about that when you can drink a beer and eat a pizza while watching a movie in the theater?!


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Lodging*



			
				Dieter said:
			
		

> *As of today, I can get a room at a reasonable price, but it is a bit of a walk from the convention center.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> There has been mention of a CON discount at the hotels surrounding the convention center. Is it worth waiting (price-wise) until after Feb 3rd to book hotel rooms (i.e. ones that are connected via skywalk to the CON), or should I strike while the iron is hot and book before hand? *




Well, in Milwaukee it was nigh impossible to book a hotel for GC weekend without going through the convention housing registry - at least in my experience. The fact that you can find a room on your own speaks well for general availability. I'm waiting to see what the Con prices look like myself.


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lodging*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, in Milwaukee it was nigh impossible to book a hotel for GC weekend without going through the convention housing registry - at least in my experience. The fact that you can find a room on your own speaks well for general availability. I'm waiting to see what the Con prices look like myself. *




Yup.  I think you hit it right on the head.  The fact that there are five times the available rooms for Gencon Indy that there were in Milwaukee (and that they will not be booking opposite any other major functions like they always seemed to have to do in Milwaukee) makes waiting for the Gencon housing to open up not as much of a gamble.  I doubt there will be many, if any, people booked into college dorm beds at exorbitant prices like they did to some Gencon attendees who missed the first week of blocked off hotel space in Milwaukee year after year.  And as noted, but perhaps to expand the example, if you didn't get a reservation by the December of the previous year, you had no choice in Milwaukee but to wait for the Gencon blocked hotel space.


----------



## kkoie (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually a great way to find out what con prices are like is to see if we can track down someone who stayed in a hotel in may, when the Indianapolis 500 is going on.  I imagine that the hotel prices then might be a good way to judge how high they might get.

Of course, as someone who lives near here, I know lots of people who've seen the 500, but none who stayed in a hotel   What about the rest of you?


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2003)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *Actually a great way to find out what con prices are like is to see if we can track down someone who stayed in a hotel in may, when the Indianapolis 500 is going on.  I imagine that the hotel prices then might be a good way to judge how high they might get.
> 
> Of course, as someone who lives near here, I know lots of people who've seen the 500, but none who stayed in a hotel   What about the rest of you? *




Can I ask you to take on the assignment of locating some Indy 500 message boards and either scouring them for that sort of info, or trying to post a few querries and following up on that?


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 31, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can I ask you to take on the assignment of locating some Indy 500 message boards and either scouring them for that sort of info, or trying to post a few querries and following up on that?  *




Well as I said above I have got my room booked and its just across the road form teh Con centre, when I booked online it actually had alongside the room (CON RATE) and CON maybe the operative word.. 
Tuesday night I get there - $169
Wed to Sunday - $189
Monday Night - $149

hmmmmmmm
But at least I know I have a room close by and with bringing my wife this year wanted to make sure it was as close as possible... 

Not sure how I was able to get this room booked as when I was checking all the others close by they were fully booked (though probably by GenCon themselves for the convention goers)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 31, 2003)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well as I said above I have got my room booked and its just across the road form teh Con centre, when I booked online it actually had alongside the room (CON RATE) and CON maybe the operative word..
> Tuesday night I get there - $169
> ...



WHAT!  Booking rooms already!  ARRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *WHAT!  Booking rooms already!  ARRRRRRRRRR! *




On his own, not as part of the Gencon Blocked hotel space, which, as far as I know, has yet to start...  Don't start a riot, please.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Feb 2, 2003)

lol.. yes booked alone was checking hotels and wanted to make sure I was close to the Con, may well be cheaper when GenCon releases details but at least I know I have somewhere...


----------



## Coik (Feb 3, 2003)

Anyone know what time registration opens tomorrow?


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2003)

Coik said:
			
		

> *Anyone know what time registration opens tomorrow? *




Good question.  Are they a left coast company?  Maybe MoRuss could get the inside scoop on it?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if you'll be able to reserve two rooms right next to (or those nifty rooms that connect) each other via this website?  My friends and I have 7 people probably going, and we don't all want to cram into one room.  But we want to be near each other...not down the hall... not 5 floors up... (Actually, it's more like the parents of the girls on the trip want to make sure they're not shacking up with those damned hooligan Bolingbrook boys... )


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't know if anyone's posted this, but the area that's being converted into the Convention Center this year is the RCA Dome apparently, in case anyone is doing Google searches to try and get floor plans or anything like that.

Am I right in thinking that this year, like preceeding years, you need to preregister to get at the hotel rooms set aside for this convention specifically, and can't just directly book them?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 3, 2003)

As of 6:30 AM Eastern Time (USA) it has NOT opened up!


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Feb 3, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Don't know if anyone's posted this, but the area that's being converted into the Convention Center this year is the RCA Dome apparently, in case anyone is doing Google searches to try and get floor plans or anything like that.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that this year, like preceeding years, you need to preregister to get at the hotel rooms set aside for this convention specifically, and can't just directly book them? *




If I'm right in thinking what you are getting at basically most of the hotels in close vicinity to the convention centre have been "pre-booked" for the convention goers by GenCon and then booked thorugh GenCon themselves, not sure if thats today with pre-reg of gencon tickets or not...

... or you mey get lucky and get a room close by already like I did,,


----------



## Vanye (Feb 3, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *As of 6:30 AM Eastern Time (USA) it has NOT opened up! *




As of 11:50 am Eastern time, it has not opened.  All that I can do is get airline tickets...


----------



## Vanye (Feb 3, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *As of 6:30 AM Eastern Time (USA) it has NOT opened up! *




As of 11:50 am Eastern time, it has not opened.  All that I can do is get airline tickets...


----------



## Dieter (Feb 3, 2003)

Days in anticipation for GenCon the 02/03/03 pre-registration: Many 

Number of times I personally refreshed www.gencon.com this morning: Way too many 

Realization that just about everyone under the sun is trying to get into that website: Priceless.

Stop refreshing people. Give those guys a chance to fix it.


----------



## Duvall (Feb 3, 2003)

*GenCon Site*

I was online late last night and tried loading the web site and it started loading some Flash implementation that was far too slow to wait for over my dial-up from home.  There wasn't even a "skip intro" button so I could avoid the damn thing.

At one point over the weekend they also had a different site up that was only marginally more visually appealing than the current one and really had no new info other than exhibitors could download forms for the Indy GenCon.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 3, 2003)

As of 11:40 CST 
***Registration and housing will be open by the end of the day today.  Please check back regularly for updates.***

Give them a break - and hope the new system is worth the wait.


----------



## Duvall (Feb 3, 2003)

*Web Site*

This now up on the GenCon web site

***Registration and housing will be open by the end of the day today.  Please check back regularly for updates.***


----------



## Duvall (Feb 3, 2003)

*Duvall*

Did anyone notice that for GenCon Europe you had to download a registration application that weighed in at 6+ MB and then install it on your machine?

I'd be interested to hear feedback from anyone that actually used this.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 3, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *As of 11:40 CST
> ***Registration and housing will be open by the end of the day today.  Please check back regularly for updates.***
> 
> Give them a break - and hope the new system is worth the wait. *




So, whos end-of-the-day are we talking about?


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 3, 2003)

*Between 4 and 5 PST*

The Folks at GenCon LLC were kind enough to return my phone call and said the site will most likely be up between 4 and 5p.m. PST today.

Gentlemen...Start your browsers!


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Between 4 and 5 PST*



			
				thedangerranger said:
			
		

> *The Folks at GenCon LLC were kind enough to return my phone call and said the site will most likely be up between 4 and 5p.m. PST today.
> 
> Gentlemen...Start your browsers! *




 Welcome to the boards, thedangerranger! 

And thanks to you, CaptainCalico, Duvall and everyone else for your sharp eyes!  I've updated the first post to reflect this new information.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 3, 2003)

*while we are waiting*

First-timers might want to take a note of a few points from the Registration page:

"*You will need to have your own e-mail address for this system!*"  

(Not much of an issue w/ this crowd, but you might want to pass on the word to anyone who needs it.) 

"Also note there are more hotel rooms within a four block radius of the convention center in Indianapolis than there are in all of Milwaukee.  Once you register you will be sent a confirmation email.  This email will contain your password for reserving a hotel room through Passkey, our housing system." 

Just counting The Keeper's "1st Ring" I get 2,617 rooms within 
*one* block, so the prime housing situation is looking good.


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks again, CC!  I've added this important stuff to the first post while the registration process gets off of the ground.


----------



## JoelF (Feb 3, 2003)

5:48 CST - 3:48 PST

They have a new announcement that reads:

***Registration and housing is delayed until noon (PST) Tuesday, February 4 due to a programming delay with our new registration system.  Please be patient while we go through the transition and get your badge tomorrow!  ***


----------



## Coik (Feb 3, 2003)

Looks like registration's been delayed until noon PST tomorrw, due to a glitch in their system.


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks JoelF and Coik (How ya been?  ) I've updated the first post to reflect the change.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 4, 2003)

Just in case my previous post was lost in the flurry of posts today.....

Does anyone know if you can book two rooms right next to each other (or right across the hall or better yet, attached to each other???)?


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Just in case my previous post was lost in the flurry of posts today.....
> 
> Does anyone know if you can book two rooms right next to each other (or right across the hall or better yet, attached to each other???)? *




If they do things anything like last year, the best you can do is be sure to mention it in the comments section of the hotel booking form, IIRC.  You might mention that it is because there are minors and parents that need to be near one another, just to increase the chances that they will see the wisdom of acquiescence.


----------



## Duvall (Feb 4, 2003)

*New Site is Up*

You can see the new GenCon site now, but you still can't register until noon PST.

As an aside, the site makes use of Flash.  The home page is entirely Flash with no way to get past it and its kind of slow to load.  For you dial-up users, here's a direct link to the Indy Registration page which will save you some wailing and gnashing of teeth.
http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-registration 

Even this page has a Flash header and footer.  So expect some delays.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 4, 2003)

The Flash is more than a bit much. It takes a while to load at work, and I could knit a sweater in the time it would take to load at home (and I can't knit!). I sent an email to *customerservice@gencon.com* , asking them to tone it down a bit, or at least provide some sort of bypass.

(It certainly _looks_ nice, but it is not very practical, especially for the traffic they should be expecting......)


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds like they went a little long on the fancy and a little short on the practical.  I'll hold off on adding that link to the first thread, though, until it is open so people don't miss all of these details in your two posts.


----------



## Coik (Feb 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Thanks JoelF and Coik (How ya been?  ) I've updated the first post to reflect the change. *




Kinda meh.  Could be a little better, could be a lot worse sorta thing.  You?



> _Originally posted by Duvall_
> *As an aside, the site makes use of Flash. The home page is entirely Flash with no way to get past it and its kind of slow to load. For you dial-up users, here's a direct link to the Indy Registration page which will save you some wailing and gnashing of teeth.*




Teh Intraweb gives a whole new meaning to the term "flash bastard," neh?  Even the lightning-quick computers here on campus choke and struggle on that Flash.  Honestly, if they have spare money to throw at Gen Con, I say use it to hire a few more people to work the lines and mebbie give them some actual training...


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Coik said:
			
		

> *You?*




Bout the same. 



			
				Coik said:
			
		

> *I say use it to hire a few more people to work the lines and mebbie give them some actual training... *




They can only squeeze 25,000 people through a funnel, so quickly.  I think they did a pretty good job last year, and I heard very few complaints either there or on the boards afterward.  Were you there last year to see how the new team handled things?


----------



## Duvall (Feb 4, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *The Flash is more than a bit much. It takes a while to load at work, and I could knit a sweater in the time it would take to load at home (and I can't knit!). I sent an email to customerservice@gencon.com , asking them to tone it down a bit, or at least provide some sort of bypass.
> 
> (It certainly looks nice, but it is not very practical, especially for the traffic they should be expecting......) *




Oddly enough I did the same thing...lol.

I also pointed out that I was sure the actual event would be great.  I don't think anyone there is incompetent, but sometimes people go overboard on making things look pretty, rather than functional.  Easy trap to fall into.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Approx ten minutes...


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

It seems to be open for registration and it also looks like they toned down the flash stuff.


----------



## Coik (Feb 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *It seems to be open for registration and it also looks like they toned down the flash stuff.  *




Thank gawdess.

This system wasn't _too_ bad.  I just wish they had given us an opportunity to create the profile they wanted before hand, so we didn't have to do it as we logged in...



> They can only squeeze 25,000 people through a funnel, so quickly. I think they did a pretty good job last year, and I heard very few complaints either there or on the boards afterward. Were you there last year to see how the new team handled things?




Yeah.  Now that I think of it, my complant really wasn't with the quality of the workers...much improved over the last time I went to events (which was 2000).  My complant stems more from the lack of a prereg book, necessitating lengthy delays in getting tickets because everyone has to spend 10-15 minutes looking through the on-site book (which you weren't allowed a copy of, near as I could tell) to get the event numbers and whatnot, because they weren't provided in the online guide WotC had.  So change my complant to "If they have extra money, put it in a prereg book."


----------



## diaglo (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm in. i'm in.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2003)

Pant, pant - the hotel I wanted had space. By the time I finished my application, the space had sold out!  Yeeks, I hate that.

But I got another hotel, and all is well with the world.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Coik said:
			
		

> *My complant stems more from the lack of a prereg book, necessitating lengthy delays in getting tickets because everyone has to spend 10-15 minutes looking through the on-site book (which you weren't allowed a copy of, near as I could tell) to get the event numbers and whatnot, because they weren't provided in the online guide WotC had.  So change my complant to "If they have extra money, put it in a prereg book."   *




Yeah, the lack of a prereg book was a pain.  I guess the deal, selling Gencon to PA from WotC, caused that mainly, from what I heard.  Hopefully everyone will get one this year, and in plenty of time to make good use of it.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 4, 2003)

Excellent -- thanks for the head's up Mark!!  You've handled all the dirty work, now I've just gotta make this happen .


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Excellent -- thanks for the head's up Mark!!  You've handled all the dirty work, now I've just gotta make this happen . *




Glad to help but I've done dirtier...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2003)

Mark, thank you for all the information! You made this process MUCH easier.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Mark, thank you for all the information! You made this process MUCH easier. *




After your help last year, I figure one good turn and all that.  It's probably MoRuss (and Eric) who should get the thanks.  Without this site there would be a lot more chaos with all of this.  And truly there are tons of folks in this thread who have been contributing.  But you're quite welcome, of course, my brother.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 4, 2003)

*Thanks Mark!*

Well, this was worth the wait. It went quite smoothly. The hotel prices are a shade better too!

Now we just keep our fingers crossed for event reg.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Mark!*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Now we just keep our fingers crossed for event reg. *




Hee hee hee Now why'd you have to go and say _that_!  

I think I am going to take a break.  Keep the info coming, as it is found out, and I'll stop back later and see if the first post needs an update. 

(Thanks, CC!)


----------



## demadog (Feb 4, 2003)

Hmmm, it seems that I've missed something. 

I can get to the hotel reservation site, but its asking me for a passkey that I'm not aware that I recieved.

If anyone has any advise it would be much appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## diaglo (Feb 4, 2003)

you need to buy a badge first. they give you a passkey with the badge email confirmation.


----------



## demadog (Feb 4, 2003)

Big Thanks Diaglo!


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2003)

I hope there's something fairly close left by the time I get to register. I won't be able to register until this Friday, when I can get the covering cash in the bank.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2003)

Henry, I think they just charge the Event registration ($60, I think?) and a $50 hotel deposit to your credit card.  The rest of the hotel you pay for at the time.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 4, 2003)

I've registered, but lacking the hotel deposit, I think I'll wait a few weeks to see exactly how many people I'll be sharing a room with.  I don't mind a little drive to the center, anyway.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 4, 2003)

Registration done
Hotel done, went for a suite at the Adams Mark 4 people!  Hey 160 a night and room to game, sure it is 4 blocks away but a quick cross to another hotel and it an indoor walkways!  

They better not change it on me!


----------



## RodneyThompson (Feb 5, 2003)

*Piratecat*, I saw nothing about a $50 deposit, only a $50 cancellation fee if I cancel my reservations. Where did you see anything about a deposit? I scoured the site while registering, and saw nothing about it. 

Man, these rooms wen FAST! I registered, booked 2 of my rooms for the stay, and was in the process of booking the third when they ran out of rooms! Literally, from the time registration opened until the hotels ran out of room for our length of stay (23rd-28th) it couldn't have been more than, say, 10 minutes.


----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2003)

Should I continue to leave "Registration Open" as the title to the thread, change it back to "Scouting and Information" or change it to something else entirely?


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 5, 2003)

Mark, my suggestion is to incorporate both titles together, so that people know that registration is now open, but that this thread has good information for scouting and information. Call if something like "GenCon Registration Open: Scouting and Information within" or something like that.


----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Mark, my suggestion is to incorporate both titles together, so that people know that registration is now open, but that this thread has good information for scouting and information. Call if something like "GenCon Registration Open: Scouting and Information within" or something like that. *




Sounds good.  I'll do that now.  Thanks.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 5, 2003)

Are *ALL* of the hotel rooms listed on the Keeper's site already booked?!?  I held off registering so that I could get a solid feel for who among those in my gaming group was definitely going to attend.  It will truly stink if I now end up having problems finding a room nearby given the road construction!!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 5, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, I saw nothing about a $50 deposit, only a $50 cancellation fee if I cancel my reservations. Where did you see anything about a deposit? I scoured the site while registering, and saw nothing about it.
> *




I might be imagining things. You certainly read it more carefully than I did.  I was busy trying to prove to myself that I could get rooms....


----------



## herald (Feb 5, 2003)

I saw the cancelation fee. I remeber the very same type of charge when I went to gencon two years ago.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 5, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Are ALL of the hotel rooms listed on the Keeper's site already booked?!?  I held off registering so that I could get a solid feel for who among those in my gaming group was definitely going to attend.  It will truly stink if I now end up having problems finding a room nearby given the road construction!! *




Only way to know is to try. I think it might depend on how long you want to stay. It seemed like there were fewer Wed - Monday slots than Thurs - Sunday slots, especially in the Keepers "1st Ring". But remember the "2nd Ring" is all of 2-3 blocks walk, not too bad at all.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 5, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only way to know is to try. I think it might depend on how long you want to stay. It seemed like there were fewer Wed - Monday slots than Thurs - Sunday slots, especially in the Keepers "1st Ring". But remember the "2nd Ring" is all of 2-3 blocks walk, not too bad at all. *




That's a relief!!  I don't think my schedule will allow this be become a five day event anyhow.  As for which "Ring" my hotel is in, I couldn't care less...downtown Indy is cool, and walking an extra few blocks (even in poor weather) won't bother me one bit.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 5, 2003)

When you register for Gencon they give you a link and a reference number.  Go to the link and you can book rooms pretty easily ... or at least, I had no trouble at all when I tried it a few minutes ago 

If you just try surfing the 'net for a place, you will find it hard to get anything near the con ... I did that a few days ago to get an idea of prices and there was almost nothing available.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 5, 2003)

*Badges? We don' need no stinking...*

Oh. Wait. Yes we do!

In case anyone was wondering why the registration page does not give any information on how you actually *get* your badge in your hands, I fired off an email to the GCLLC folks and got a prompt response:

[COLOR=royal blue]Right now we are working on getting the badges printed. This is a little complicated so it isn't online quite yet.  

The plan is to do an email blast to all of those who have already purchased a badge and ask them to update their account with the information if they would like to have their badge sent or picked up onsite (these options will be added once we get the printing online).  

Then whatever you choose we will do for you!  I hope this works for you and look for that email coming to you within the next couple of weeks![/COLOR] 

Just FYI.


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2003)

Are there any target dates we should be watching? 


(I wonder how many will post "July 24th"...?)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 6, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Are there any target dates we should be watching? *



July 24th.


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *July 24th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tha's one...





_(...I can always count on Kent...)_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2003)

So far I am happy with the registration process (I'm in and have hotel) but I think some of it should have been tested!  Option to pick up or send badges, why do I see badge issues in the near future!


----------



## Coik (Feb 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Option to pick up or send badges, why do I see badge issues in the near future! *




Because there's always issues with badges.     It's tradition.

Anyway, I just wanted to say...ya'll better not have the meet opposite the KoDT Live Reading again this year, or there will be consequences.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2003)

Speaking of...

Are the Ennies an event (free) this year?  Will there be a nice large room for them?  Will the publishers have chairs near the stage?  

I am looking forward to GENCON this year!


----------



## jaults (Feb 6, 2003)

*Questions from a GenCon newbie*

    I've looked at the various resources mentioned in the first post of this thread, but some basic questions have been left unanswered for me, a first-time GenCon-er.
What kinds of "events" are there to register for? I know there are lots of games and sessions, but what else?
How do the games work? If you've registered, do you just show up in a given  room at a given time and hope there is a DM and other players there? Can I register my friends for a game? Myself and two friends are going, and it'd suck if two of us got into a given game, but the other one didn't... 
I'm not an RPGA member.  Will that hurt my chances of getting in any good games?
And what are the chances I can get in a game run by, say, a certain one-eyed feline?
What things do I have to pay extra for? What does my $55 get me?
Is there a schedule of events from a previous GenCon I can look at to see, generally, when things happen?
Thanks!
    Jason


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Questions from a GenCon newbie*



			
				jaults said:
			
		

> *    I've looked at the various resources mentioned in the first post of this thread, but some basic questions have been left unanswered for me, a first-time GenCon-er.
> What kinds of "events" are there to register for? I know there are lots of games and sessions, but what else?
> How do the games work? If you've registered, do you just show up in a given  room at a given time and hope there is a DM and other players there? Can I register my friends for a game? Myself and two friends are going, and it'd suck if two of us got into a given game, but the other one didn't...
> I'm not an RPGA member.  Will that hurt my chances of getting in any good games?
> ...



when the events are published they are given a slot, this is date and time that  the game will be played - most games will have more than one slot.  You then buy tickets for the game you want to play.  Some games are put on my game companies, some by gamers, some by the RPGA. 

Event are not just games, there are seminars, free events, card games, movies, dealer room, art show, guest, street dance (?)...

Not being in the RPGA does not hurt you.  

I will look to see if old links work but old event book are going to be hard to find.  I see what I can find.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 6, 2003)

Hooray!!  Badges and hotel reservations handled for Friday and Saturday.  Thanks to everyone who helped put the information in this thread together!!


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 7, 2003)

I'd love to go to GenCon this year but the apparent colony of moths in my wallet signifies a distinct lack of gold piece with which to fund the expidition.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2003)

Things are looking brighter for the ol' tiefer to be there!  

(BUMPO)


----------



## diaglo (Feb 7, 2003)

and if you screw up your hotel reservations. 

i did it twice.

they are very helpful in accomodating your fix for your errors.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Questions from a GenCon newbie*



			
				jaults said:
			
		

> *    I've looked at the various resources mentioned in the first post of this thread, but some basic questions have been left unanswered for me, a first-time GenCon-er [snip]Thanks!
> Jason *




Events at GenCon:

Oh, where to begin……….

Your $55 gets you into the ICC and any area/event that does not have an additional price.

The majority of events are games, divided up into 
Board games
Card game
Trading card games
Computer games
Roleplaying games
Live-Action games
Historical Miniatures
Non-Historical Miniatures

These are run by companies, organizations and private individuals, with the majority (I think) being private individuals. Company-run demonstrations may be free, or they may not. A nice recent development is the inclusion of codes next to each game event that describe the complexity of the rules system, allowable age ranges for players, and expected experience level with that game. That played a role in my making the jump from watcher to player at GC, because it at least gave me a glimmer of confidence in what to expect.

With the new registration system you should be able to tell if an event is full or not at the time you try to sign up. Even if an even is listed as full it can be worth your while to show up. People change their minds at 'Cons all the time and if a slot is open because of a no-show you can often use a generic ticket to get in. I'm not in the RPGA so I have no idea how those games are organized.

As I understand it right now everyone has to do all their own registering, though that might change. We have a couple of months before it becomes an issue.

Another group of events is seminars, which cover a wide variety of topics, again put on by companies, organizations and private individuals. (I have noticed a trend lately of fewer seminars put on by individuals and more put on by large organizations - not sure what that portends, if anything.) Topics can range from "How to become a writer" by Kij Johnson to "Game Design" with Monte Cook to "Gaming in Education" with David Millians to "Girrrl Geeks and Gamer Widows" with my friend Vicki. I have attended seminars on the history of polearms and the intricacies of designing you own cosmology and a host of other things. There are people on these boards that could (and should IMHO) host seminars. Some of these are free (usually the ones put on by companies to talk about their products) and some charge the same sort of prices as the games.

Another group is the "big" events, like the KODT live reading, the Enies, the costume contest, the block party, etc. Most of those are free and first-come first served, but some will ask you to register for a free ticket to hold a seat (though it never seems to work….)

Other things to do….. people watch (always fun), get celebrity autographs (not my cup of tea), shop shop shop, watch anime in the 24hour free anime room (there might be 2 this year!!!), watch Hong Kong Action theater (I hope they have that again), help build part of Cardhalla, play a free demo of some game you never heard of before in the Exhibit hall (where I discovered the joy that is Fairy Meat), check out the Art Show, the list goes on.

The exact schedule changes every year. I will say that games start as early as 8am and can run well into the wee hours. Seminars start early as well, but tend not to go very late. The Art show and Exhibit hall tend to be open from 10am-6pm, closing earlier on Sunday. Frustratingly a lot of "big" events tend to happen at the same time, (usually Friday and Saturday ~7 or 8 PM) and so hard choices have to be made…. On the other hand I'm that most rare of creatures - a gamer who is a morning person (gasp) so I tend to get my pick of the 8am games.

One last tip - don't over book yourself. There will be tons of cool stuff to do that you either will not see during event reg or that just came up on short notice.


----------



## Mark (Feb 10, 2003)

That's good advice.  Maybe I should add a section to the first post called _Tips and Advice_ and add links under it to specific posts like this.  Good idea?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 10, 2003)

Another bit of advice!

Indroduce yourself!  Don't be a loner, take some time to say hello to other gamers and talk to the devolopers (if they have a free moment).  


There are are a number of pages that have a lot of advice.


----------



## Mark (Feb 10, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Another bit of advice!
> 
> Indroduce yourself!  Don't be a loner, take some time to say hello to other gamers and talk to the devolopers (if they have a free moment).
> 
> ...




True.  One of the biggest obstacles to having a good time can be someone's own shyness.  There's no need for it.  It's a big bunch of gamers who have gathered expressly to meet other gamers and game with them.  Be sure to introduce yourself as much as you can and always ask questions of the company reps.  It's why they are there, what they live for, and they're really just gamers who happen to want to bring their ideas to a lot of people.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Feb 10, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *That's good advice.  Maybe I should add a section to the first post called Tips and Advice and add links under it to specific posts like this.  Good idea?  *




Yup I think a tips section would be lovely, and the advice to talk to people beleive me its a lot easier than you may think, last year at GenCon I met people I had never seen before and got on like a house on fire.... come on everyone... group hug...


----------



## Dire Wolf (Feb 11, 2003)

*Parking at GenCon*

I am thinking about driving to the con and staying at a hotel near the airport (cheaper!).  Does anyone know what parking will be like if I drive to the Convention Center?  Or is there convienent public transportation from the airport?  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Parking at GenCon*



			
				rjmc64 said:
			
		

> *I am thinking about driving to the con and staying at a hotel near the airport (cheaper!).  Does anyone know what parking will be like if I drive to the Convention Center?  Or is there convienent public transportation from the airport?  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks! *




I imagine that the center and most of the hotels downtown have parking in droves!   Might want to use the links in the first post in this thread, find one of the hotels in the area with an 800 number, and call to ask them  Don't mention where you will be staying, but tell them you will have some other friends driving in for the day.  That should keep them from cutting you off...


----------



## herald (Feb 11, 2003)

Considering the football stadium is right therein the middle of town, I would have to imagine that there is plenty of traffic.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 11, 2003)

herald said:
			
		

> *Considering the football stadium is right therein the middle of town, I would have to imagine that there is plenty of traffic. *




The football stadium is not only downtown, but is part of the convention center. Events are going to be held 20 ft from stadium entrances. So yes there is parking for 60,000 as part of the convention center.


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *The football stadium is not only downtown, but is part of the convention center. Events are going to be held 20 ft from stadium entrances. So yes there is parking for 60,000 as part of the convention center. *




Gencon would have to be two and a half times as large to use up that parking allotment.  Looks like things are in really good shape!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Parking at GenCon*



			
				rjmc64 said:
			
		

> *Or is there convienent public transportation from the airport?  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks! *




Unfortunately, the public transportation system in Indianapolis is not what I would call convenient.  Indy doesn't have a light rail system at this point, and the bus system is notoriously slow.  If you are planning on staying outside of the downtown area, you will probably need to drive to the Convention Center.  Luckily, there is a quick route between the Airport and Downtown via I-70.

As some Brown Jenkin and Mark say, there is AMPLE parking near the RCA Dome.  There are parking garages east of the Dome/Convention Center, and surface lots on the south side.  You will probably pay about $5 or so for the surface lots... more for a full day in the parking garages.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2003)

S Knight, thanks for the info - I've been wondering about that and have not been able to find much concrete info on parking prices!  

Gosh, I love the NET!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Feb 11, 2003)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *S Knight, thanks for the info - I've been wondering about that and have not been able to find much concrete info on parking prices!
> 
> Gosh, I love the NET!   *




Yeah, it's great... when it works.

I will try to find more accurate prices later this week... I have to go downtown tomorrow afternoon, so I will take a spin around the area.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## HellHound (Feb 12, 2003)

We have cancelled the reservations we made before the Con reservation system opened...

Because we got a suite at the Embassy Suites for $141 / night for four adults (two beds plus a fold-out sofa). Even better, the Embassy Suites is attached to the Con by skywalk (not directly, we have to navigate through another hotel first, but we don't ever have to see the outside world).

Our biggest worry was parking (we have a car-top carrier on our van, so we don't fit in parking garages), but from the sound of it we should have little to no problem finding a surface lot for the weekend.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 12, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *We have cancelled the reservations we made before the Con reservation system opened...
> 
> Because we got a suite at the Embassy Suites for $141 / night for four adults (two beds plus a fold-out sofa). Even better, the Embassy Suites is attached to the Con by skywalk (not directly, we have to navigate through another hotel first, but we don't ever have to see the outside world).
> 
> Our biggest worry was parking (we have a car-top carrier on our van, so we don't fit in parking garages), but from the sound of it we should have little to no problem finding a surface lot for the weekend. *




You got to love those suites!  So much room and not any more than a normal room.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey, *HellHound*, sounds like we're in the same hotel, same kinds of rooms!


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone know if the RPGA is covering housing costs for GM's who sign up for a lot of slots?  That might be the only way I manage to get to go this year.  Plane tickets are expensive.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 12, 2003)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> *Anyone know if the RPGA is covering housing costs for GM's who sign up for a lot of slots?  That might be the only way I manage to get to go this year.  Plane tickets are expensive. *




The rules for people who GM at GC are spelled out here : http://www.gencon.com/files/host_policies_indy.pdf under "Hotel and Badge Reimbursement". I don't know if the RPGA has a different rules.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Hey, HellHound, sounds like we're in the same hotel, same kinds of rooms! *




Excellent, Moridin.

Then we must consume beer together, safe in the knowledge that neither of us will be in good enough shape to get the other home!


----------



## Capellan (Feb 13, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Excellent, Moridin.
> 
> Then we must consume beer together, safe in the knowledge that neither of us will be in good enough shape to get the other home! *




Heck, we can have a mini-con all of our very own: I'm staying in the same place!

Didn't realise it was connected to the centre, though.  That's a useful thing to know.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Feb 13, 2003)

> Heck, we can have a mini-con all of our very own: I'm staying in the same place!



 Hell yeah! BeerCon 2003!

Actually, I think I'm the only hard drinker in my party, so I'll have to find someone to drink with, might as well be you guys.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 13, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> * Hell yeah! BeerCon 2003!
> 
> Actually, I think I'm the only hard drinker in my party, so I'll have to find someone to drink with, might as well be you guys. *




Well, actually, I don't drink, as the taste of alcohol makes me feel ill.  But I'll be hopped up on caffeine, sugar and sleep deprivation, the combination of which should amount to a similar effect


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

Moridin - were you the guy who gave us all the finger when you guys won the ENnie at the awards show last year?


----------



## Taloras (Feb 13, 2003)

Damn.  And i wanted to go.  Looks like i cant. (money reasons, as well as time away from work).


----------



## RodneyThompson (Feb 13, 2003)

> Moridin - were you the guy who gave us all the finger when you guys won the ENnie at the awards show last year?



 Hahah, no, that wasn't me. I was the one that got up there and warned all the game designers that I was the Next Big Thing and that they should keep an eye out. It wasn't much of an acceptance speech, but it got some laughs. 

Then again, if I did give anyone the finger, it was an accident.  I don't think it was me. Hell, I've slept since then.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm amazed no one has told you yet, Moridin.

When you were telling everyone to watch out for you? You pointed at yourself right?

Well, in your hand you were holding a tiny clip-on mike... and since it took your forefinger and thumb to hold, you pointed to yourself with your middle finger.

So, as you were telling the publishers you were the Next Big Thing, you were ALSO giving us the finger. We all knew it was unintentional, but it WAS funny.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Feb 13, 2003)

You would think someone would have told me this, you know, sooner than _6 months later_! Well, looks like this year I'll have to apologize in my acceptance speech.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm serious! We all figured you knew within minutes of walking off the stage!

ROTFLMAO!!!!

At least your speech didn't sound like you were drunk. I was STUNNED and STUPID when I picked up that mic.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 15, 2003)

Who's got the best pizza and burgers in Indy?  Anybody from there, or who has been there, happen to know?


----------



## woodelf (Feb 24, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Anyone know how thr thrain prices compair to plane prices? *




Well, last summer i did Chicago-->Boston, and then Syracuse-->Chicago (try and get the airlines to do an "open jaw" without paying through the nose...) for <$90, with just 1 week advance planning.  Amtrak is stupid cheap if you plan ahead, and way more comfortable than Greyhound.  

Oh, and check their website--they often have specials advertised there that have no catch, except that you have to ask for the.  Frex, i got, IIRC, an additional 20% off of an already-discounted fare just by asking for it--but they'll never tell you about these deals if you don't ask.  I even asked the guy (on the phone), and he explained that they're not allowed to mention these discounts, unless you ask first.


----------



## Saba Taru (Feb 24, 2003)

*Finally!*

We registered, booked a hotel (we're at the Canterbury) for $150/night for 2 (being married and all  ) and got train tickets through Amtrak for $180 round trip for both of us (not each, for both) and the times aren't bad at all.  I'm so excited I'm almost nervous.

And I expect people to stop in and say hello while we're there.   

And before I forget again... make sure if you check out the Amtrak site to check their promotions/specials page.  We got our tickets buy one get one free.


----------



## woodelf (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Questions from a GenCon newbie*



			
				jaults said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What kinds of "events" are there to register for? I know there are lots of games and sessions, but what else?
> How do the games work? If you've registered, do you just show up in a given  room at a given time and hope there is a DM and other players there? Can I register my friends for a game? Myself and two friends are going, and it'd suck if two of us got into a given game, but the other one didn't...
> ...




I didn't see anybody answer all of these, so here's a bit more:
Your badge gets you into all areas of the site, including the dealer room, the art show, and teh auction.  The vast majority of events are games of one sort or another (RPGs, board games, CCG tournaments, etc.), and almost all of those cost something--generally ~$1.50/2hrs.  Most RPGs are 4hrs, most other games are 2, so if you're there to actually game, expect anothor $5+/day in event fees.

RPGA membership doesn't mean squat at GenCon, in terms of getting into a game. I compiled statistics for RPG events at GenCon 2002, according to the prereg info (didn't factor in the onsite changes--which in this context primarily means more non-RPGA events than i'm about to list), so here you go:

-- 96 RPGA events.  Some of those are later rounds of multiple-round events.
-- approx. 1050 RPG events., of which 258 are D&D and 116 listed as "D20" (most of which are D&D).

And, it used to be that a fair number of the RPGA events were open to anyone (though rapidly filled).  In any case, i wouldn't worry about it--from talking to lots of people, the RPGA games are some of the least-enjoyable to play in, anyway, because so many of the players are more concerned with winning the round than with getting into character. 

For any event, games included, you just show up at the appointed location, hopefully a few minutes early, and (usually) the other players and GM magically appear.

As for you and your friends getting into games together: mostly you just need luck.  If they're not preregistering, you may have a tough time.  One solution is generic tickets: you can buy tickets that aren't for any particular event.  GMs will then allow those with generics to play, if there are open spaces (those specifically registered get first dibs, of course).  So you just show up (early is even more important now) tell the GM that the 3 of you want to play but only have generics, and wait and see.  With one person, you can often get in, especially if you have a couple of choices and can thus run off to your 2nd choice if the 1st turns out to be full (and try and get in despite getting there a couple minutes late).  We've done it a few times with 2 (requires two open spaces, obviously), but about equally often there was only one spot, so only one of us got to play. With 3, it'll be tricky, but not impossible.  I know that at least thrice we have had enough spaces to let a group of 3 with generics into one of our games--i've never been part of the group of players trying to get in.

You could also, of course, register for a game and have your friends get generics and show up if they can't register. This cuts down on the number of open slots needed, but it's rather impolite of you to then bail on the GM if she can't let your friends in, so it'd end up with one gaming and 2 not when it failed, rather than all 3 not gaming (and thus not split).

Finally, you may just want to re-evaluate your priorities on this matter.  Think of it like this: you can game together year-round.  This is your only chance to game at a game convention, and thus perhaps to try new games.  It might be more important to get to game, specifically with people you *haven't* gamed with in the past, than to stick together.  Just set up meeting times/places, and each of you go play what you want to play, or what you can get into. Try stuff out, play a game you've never even heard of.  You'll probably have just as much fun, and some of the people you game with might even be more fun (to game with) than your friends (no offense). And you might discover a whole new game that you fall in love with.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Questions from a GenCon newbie*



			
				woodelf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Think of it like this: you can game together year-round.  This is your only chance to game at a game convention, and thus perhaps to try new games.  It might be more important to get to game, specifically with people you *haven't* gamed with in the past, than to stick together.  Just set up meeting times/places, and each of you go play what you want to play, or what you can get into. Try stuff out, play a game you've never even heard of.  You'll probably have just as much fun, and some of the people you game with might even be more fun (to game with) than your friends (no offense). And you might discover a whole new game that you fall in love with. *




My husband and I joke that we see _less_ of each other during GC than we do regularly, because GC is our chance to try new games and to play all the games that we like but our regular gaming group does not. We schedule rendevous to trade notes and compare swag, but for ~75% of the con we are off on our own.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 25, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> * Hell yeah! BeerCon 2003!
> 
> Actually, I think I'm the only hard drinker in my party, so I'll have to find someone to drink with, might as well be you guys. *




i'm there.  i even homebrew.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: anime query*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know if the 24hour anime room is going to be in the convention center proper this year, or will it still be in one of the hotels? If so which hotel?
> *




Checking up on that question, I got this response from someone at Hades Pro: "Hades Pro does intend to be at this year's Gen Con in Indianapolis
this summer.  Final details about where we will be at the con and the like
are still being ironed out with the event's organizers.  We now have a
website located at www.hadespro.org that will be updated when we have more
information about our involvement at Gen Con this year."

I have heard that an anime club based in Indianna aslo wants to have an anime room, so there will be even more anime this year!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: anime query*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *(snip)anime room(snip)*




I've added an "Events" section to the first post for links not directly to the GenCon site that will have information on events at the con.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Mar 4, 2003)

*Something for the first post*

From the GenCon Indy site: *Online event registration begins on April 14th* 
 

(Event submission deadline is Friday March7)

Unofficial tip: Event listings will be available for viewing sometime in the next two weeks, *before* event reg opens. 

[March 27 edit: added listing viewing note]


----------



## Mark (Mar 7, 2003)

Event Submission Deadline Today! (March 7th)


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 1, 2003)

*Auction update*

Just FYI, if anyone here plans to sell at the auction this year, all your info is available at http://www.weekendwarrior.com/gencon2003main.html

And for the costume contest: http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-costume-contest


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 1, 2003)

Generally speaking, how many days before the Event Registration begins can we view a list of available options?  I saw CaptainCalico's post saying that it would be within the next two weeks (dated 3/27), but that takes us almost right up to April 14th.  Any chance we'll have more than three or four days to peruse the list?

One other question -- how fast do Events usually get filled?


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 2, 2003)

The person I contacted at GCLLC could not give a more specific date - depends on the programmers. I do see that they are moving servers on the 3rd - that _might_ bode well for the listing being up soon....

As to how fast events fill up - really depends on the event and whats "hot" this year.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for the extra insight CC.  I'll start watching the GenCon website to see when the Events are posted.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 2, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Generally speaking, how many days before the Event Registration begins can we view a list of available options?  I saw CaptainCalico's post saying that it would be within the next two weeks (dated 3/27), but that takes us almost right up to April 14th.  Any chance we'll have more than three or four days to peruse the list?
> 
> One other question -- how fast do Events usually get filled? *



Last year, some of the "Living Force" (RPGA Star Wars) filled up quite quickly.  I think some were sold out on the first day.

If you're really hot to get into something, try to register the first day.  Most stuff is open for at least a few days, but you never can tell....  I plan on registering the first day, but if I don't--no big deal.  I'm going to have fun, and I'm sure whatever I play will be fun. Last year I played D&D, CoC, Kobolds Ate My Baby!, Deadlands, The End, and maybe one other game....  And none of them were sold out right away.

We should look for a CoC game to all play in together.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 2, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> * We should look for a CoC game to all play in together.  *




I thoroughly agree!!

BTW, what the heck is Kobolds Ate My Baby?!?  It sounds like a whole lot of good clean fun, but please elaborate.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 3, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thoroughly agree!!
> 
> BTW, what the heck is Kobolds Ate My Baby?!?  It sounds like a whole lot of good clean fun, but please elaborate. *



It is a "beer and pretzels RPG."   Basically, you play a kobold.  Kobolds love to eat human babies.  You must get human babies for King Torg (ALL HAIL KING TORG!) or be thrown into the stewpot instead.  There are lots of silly rules and abilities which make the game fun.  For example, whenever anyone says 'King Torg' (ALL HAIL KING TORG!) all the players have to shout "ALL HAIL KING TORG!" (ALL HAIL KING TORG!) or face a roll on the death chart.

Of course, I can't find my rule books to quote more KAMB goodness at you.  But one of the supplements has items like The Thrice Accursed Spoon of Madness and Despair.  Another supplement has the trait "Chicken Lycanthropy" which kobolds might have (if they were pecked by a were-chicken).

Part of the run revolves around things that the *player* must do to roleplay an in-game benefit or drawback.  If you turn into a were-chicken for 1d6 rounds, the *player* must cluck and/or flap their arms the entire time.

Now, having played this game only once, and only at GenCon, I came to the conclusion that this game is *only* fun to play at conventions, where all the yelling really annoys other gamers.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 3, 2003)

Sounds amusing for a drunken party game...where does one get the rules?  Moving back to CoC and other more mainstream RPGs, are there any other games we should sign up for together?  I'd vote for any game where I can play a Tordek-like dwarf and comment on how other people's families disgust me !!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 4, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Sounds amusing for a drunken party game...where does one get the rules?  Moving back to CoC and other more mainstream RPGs, are there any other games we should sign up for together?  I'd vote for any game where I can play a Tordek-like dwarf and comment on how other people's families disgust me !! *



Exactly.  KAMB is made by 9th Level Games.  They've been at the past few GenCons (they even have a new d20 "3rd edition" of KAMB).  As their web site explains:







> A few years ago, over a few (too many) pints - Dan Landis and Chris O'Neill made a bet with a friend that they could make a role-playing game about Kobolds. A few years later, 9th Level Games is still kickin' and making bad jokes.




I'm not sure what I'll play at GenCon this year.  Depends on what's offered, but I'll do *Living Death*, maybe some *Living Greyhawk*, and definitely some *Call of Cthulhu*.  Other than that, I'm open to suggestions.  We could always enter the "D&D Open" and see how far we advance (if at all).


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 9, 2003)

*no joy yet*

 5 days to go and still no preview of the event listings. I did see an official notice on the GCLLC site though: *Event listings will be available online before event registration begins, no exact date has been established by the programmers. They will be posted definitely on April 14.* 

I'm hoping for at least the weekend, but who knows....


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: no joy yet*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> * 5 days to go and still no preview of the event listings. I did see an official notice on the GCLLC site though: Event listings will be available online before event registration begins, no exact date has been established by the programmers. They will be posted definitely on April 14.
> 
> I'm hoping for at least the weekend, but who knows.... *




I'm right there with you.  Patience may be a virtue, but it's not one that I possess in any large quantity -- which is why I'm the hasty Ent .


----------



## Mark (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been trying to keep my eyes open for it.  If someone notices they've put them up before I do, please bump the thread and drop me an Email so I can change the thread subject line as soon as can be.  (Thanks in advance!)


----------



## Gallo22 (Apr 10, 2003)

*First Time Going*

Hi folks.  I have to say this is my first time to Gen Con and I can't wait.  I've been gaming for 28 plus years and I finally got a chance to go.  I went to Origins last year for the first time and had a ball.  I can only assume Gen Con will be more so.  I hope I get a chance to meet some of you!!

Gallo22


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 10, 2003)

No word on event listings yet, but they do have the Media Guests of Honor up. I never really pay much attention to that side of things but, with this lineup, that could change this year. (Jason Carter  )


----------



## diaglo (Apr 10, 2003)

Traci Lords....should i bring some of my old collection to get her autograph.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 10, 2003)

*Event Listing is Up!!*

You have to sign in through registration and it is the second option down, you can sort by date, time and event type.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks, CC! 

I've adjusted the first post to reflect your added information as well!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 10, 2003)

Sweet CC Thanks...


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 10, 2003)

One quibble already (would I be a gamer without a quibble?) - you can search and sort by "Title" but not by "Game System". I think sorting by game system would be of more use, so I emailed the Registration/Customer service person. Don't know if they can change it now, but it can't hurt to suggest it for the future. (and this is still light years ahead of what they had last year)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 10, 2003)

Anyone else having trouble finding RPGA events?  Can't seem to find many in the "catalog"--just 3 "Living Spycraft" games.  Wonder if they'll add them later, or are they hiding under some obscure keyword?

Quickbeam - there's lots of Cthulhu goodness to choose from.  Some don't have "Cthulhu" in the title, but I downloaded the entire database and found several.  If you search by title for "Cthulhu" all you really get are *You Too Can Cthulhu!* (intro game for newbies) and *Cthulhu Masters Tournament*.  But there is a lot more between these two extremes (they just don't have "Cthulhu" in the title).  My favorite one so far is "Moors of Mystery" which had this description:  







> It's Cthulhu! Who cares what it's about? Just come and play it.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 10, 2003)

When does the vendor room open?

Apparently, I can scope out all the events that are available, but I don't want to sign up for events that would conflict with the opening of the vendor floor.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 10, 2003)

Seems really sparse on good seminars this year.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 10, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *When does the vendor room open?
> 
> Apparently, I can scope out all the events that are available, but I don't want to sign up for events that would conflict with the opening of the vendor floor. *



Last year, it opened at 10:00 a.m. every day.  According to the vendor packets for this year, that remains the same.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 11, 2003)

The vendor hall is typically open from 10am-6pm (closing early on Sunday, maybe 2pm?) Same for the Art Show, though I think I saw a notice that the art show would be open late at least one night so the folks working in the vendor hall would have a chance to check things out.

I stay well away from the vendor hall on Saturdays, maybe with the new space things will be better but in the past it was just so packed on Saturday afternoon that it was insane.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 11, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Seems really sparse on good seminars this year. *




I have noticed a depressing trend in that direction over the past few years. Nowadays most of the "seminars" are just companies hyping the latest products...... While in the past there were some really interesting talks by a wide variety of people. What changed that?


----------



## Dire Wolf (Apr 11, 2003)

I am a first time visitor to Gencon and was wondering how the generic tickets work.  Do you get them when you register online?  How much do they cost?  What are they usually good for?  Any info appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## SJ (Apr 11, 2003)

you can buy generic tickets anytime, excepting the lines at peak times of the day during the con, there's no real reason to buy them early.

Generics are for those times when the "official" ticket to an event is sold out (or there aren't official tx) and you use them on a first-come-first-server-if-there's-any-room-left basis.

Very handy to have when you want to squeeze into an event you didn't pre-reg for or know about until the last minute. They were $1.50 per, most game events required 2 tix.

Also, they're like money, you can return them for refunds if unused.

New topic:

Where are the RPGA events? Where are the cool seminars by people like Tweet, Cook, Williams, Slav, etc?

Gencon. Woot!


----------



## RodneyThompson (Apr 11, 2003)

Since they're free, I'd say seminars can still be added by publishers at any time, so long as there's room. I wouldn't be surprised to see a whole slew of them in the on-site catalogue that weren't online for prereg.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 11, 2003)

I pulled up all role-playing games and saved it to my desktop.  :0


----------



## Queenie (Apr 12, 2003)

Prob a stupid question but.. do all the ENworlders meet up at a certain place and time? I've never been to GenCon before.

~Queenie


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2003)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> *Prob a stupid question but.. do all the ENworlders meet up at a certain place and time? I've never been to GenCon before.
> 
> ~Queenie *




Aside from the various little side meetings that people seem to set up with folks they are closest to at various times during the convention, last year we all got together right after the ENnies and mingled for quite a long time, not to mention prior and during the awards ceremony.  I think the ceremony is on Friday night, so be sure not to schedule any other events in that last time slot Friday if you can help it.  After the mingling, some break off in smaller groups to game but most of us wind up going over to whereever the closest or largest industry party happens to be for more mingling, "sodas," and whatnot.  All in all a great time and a lot of fun meeting people face to face that you seemingly know fairly well from your online relationships.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for the reply ~ Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 14, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> * Quickbeam - there's lots of Cthulhu goodness to choose from.  Some don't have "Cthulhu" in the title, but I downloaded the entire database and found several.  If you search by title for "Cthulhu" all you really get are You Too Can Cthulhu! (intro game for newbies) and Cthulhu Masters Tournament.  But there is a lot more between these two extremes (they just don't have "Cthulhu" in the title).  My favorite one so far is "Moors of Mystery" which had this description:   *




I'm emailing you my phone numbers tonight.  Call me tomorrow, and we can register for one of the Cthulhu games together.  I'll probably rely on your scouting for the most part -- both because you've been through all this GenCon fun before, and you seem to have a headstart in reviewing the available options !!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 14, 2003)

*Indiana Time*

An odd little aside and lesson for those not from Indiana (and in some respects Arizona).  

For those not aware what Time Zone Indiana is in that is not surprising. When the rest of the country last weekend changed thier clocks we did not. Thus for all intensive purposes we are now in the Central Time Zone compared to the rest of the country and will remain so until Fall.

Indiana is officially on Eastern Standard Time all year long. (That is why microsoft gives us our own time zone setting Indiana East). This means that when the country changes to Daylight Savings Time we do not which efectively makes us Central Daylight Savings Time.  What this means is we are in the Eastern Time Zone durring the Winter and the Central Time Zone durring the summer. 

This is just a update for those planning on traveling here who already made plans in the winter thinking that we are on Eastern Time. No fear if you are flying though since the airlines are well aware of this and any tickets will always show the correct arrival time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Indiana Time*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *An odd little aside and lesson for those not from Indiana (and in some respects Arizona).
> 
> For those not aware what Time Zone Indiana is in that is not surprising. When the rest of the country last weekend changed thier clocks we did not. Thus for all intensive purposes we are now in the Central Time Zone compared to the rest of the country and will remain so until Fall.
> 
> ...



Don't forget that little corner of northwest Indiana that's in the central time zone (mainly because they're Chicago suburbs, I guess).  And those counties in south west Indiana on Central Time.   And the four counties in south east Indiana that *do* practice Daylight Savings Time.  It's all clearly explained here--and shown on this map

OK, this was just a lamely disguised bump.  Sorry.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Indiana Time*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *An odd little aside and lesson for those not from Indiana (and in some respects Arizona).
> 
> For those not aware what Time Zone Indiana is in that is not surprising. When the rest of the country last weekend changed thier clocks we did not. Thus for all intensive purposes we are now in the Central Time Zone compared to the rest of the country and will remain so until Fall.
> 
> ...




Just a quick grammar lesson, in case you care - it's "all intents and purposes".
Thought you might like to know.

edit: if I'm going to give a grammar lesson, I should at least spell it correctly.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Indiana Time*



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just a quick grammar lesson, in case you care - it's "all intents and purposes".
> Thought you might like to know.
> ...




I speeks good thou


----------



## Dire Wolf (Apr 14, 2003)

Gencon newbie question here.  Is it safe to assume that the events that are currently in the catalog are the only ones that will be available for registration?  Should I pick all of the things that I want to do out of the current schedule or should I leave slots open for more events that will be added later?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 14, 2003)

rjmc64 said:
			
		

> *Gencon newbie question here.  Is it safe to assume that the events that are currently in the catalog are the only ones that will be available for registration?  Should I pick all of the things that I want to do out of the current schedule or should I leave slots open for more events that will be added later? *



There will be a *ton* of events added later, because almost none of the RPGA "Living" Campaign events are in there.  I have found three _Living Spycraft_ games in there, but no _Living Greyhawk_, _Living City_ (or is that campaign dead?), _Living Force_ (Star Wars - *very* popular last year), _Living Death_ (1890s Ravenloft), _Living Dragonstar_, etc.

And since those aren't in there, I wonder what else isn't in there yet....


----------



## Duvall (Apr 15, 2003)

*Missing events*

Yeah, where's _Living Boy Meets World_ and _Living JAG_?

;-)


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, we registered this morning. Hubby is 100% set, I still have some searching to do. Torn between filling up on the cool stuf that is there and leaving some big chunks of time open for the cool stuff I know will be on the on-site book.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Missing events*



			
				Duvall said:
			
		

> *Yeah, where's Living Boy Meets World and Living JAG?
> 
> ;-) *



Those two are awesome, but I'm more of a _Living MacGyver_ man, myself.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 15, 2003)

OK, I must be missing something here, because after I navigate through to the registration page, all I get is what looks like the upper-right hand fifth of the web page in a little window, and no way to scroll down to click on any events. Last night, when I tried logging in at home, I hit the download events link, and all it did was sit there for 15 minutes, doing nothing.

Am I the only one who's having troubles? Is it too much to ask for them to stop playing with their website, and make it work properly? Or am I just being dense?


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 16, 2003)

The trick is to navigate through Indianapolis > Registration, rather than clicking on the "Event Reg is live !!!" link, then you don't get stuck in that little box.

Somone was asking about Generic Tix. The ID code is GEN00002, punch that into the search box and you should get the option of purchasing generic tix.


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *The trick is to navigate through Indianapolis > Registration, rather than clicking on the "Event Reg is live !!!" link, then you don't get stuck in that little box.
> 
> Somone was asking about Generic Tix. The ID code is GEN00002, punch that into the search box and you should get the option of purchasing generic tix. *




I'll put this in the first post to try and get the word out to more people.  Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Apr 19, 2003)

I am hoping that the people who have had difficulties will transpose or copy those problems here along with any solutions they have found.  Thanks!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 19, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Am I the only one who's having troubles? Is it too much to ask for them to stop playing with their website, and make it work properly? Or am I just being dense? *




Try opening the initial link in another browser window - that worked for me.  I managed to get the Excel file to down load, but the formatting was so bad it was unuseable.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 20, 2003)

*Missing Events?*

I just completed my pre-registrations and I'm unable to find some events.  I should be running two Oathbound sessions on 7/26 and 7/27 from 8 AM-noon, but I can't find them in the schedule.  All the other Outhbound events seem to be listed.  Could someone else confirm this for me?  Maybe I'm just doing something wrong with my searches.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm not seeing them Sniktch, have you tried searching by title? They might have changed the times on you. Either way, get in touche with GC staff ASAP.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 21, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *I'm not seeing them Sniktch, have you tried searching by title? They might have changed the times on you. Either way, get in touche with GC staff ASAP. *




Our gaming group has noticed 2 seperate errors in our event listings (Both our fault). Our contact person emailed them and within a day of each email about a problem that particular problem was fixed. As far as I'm concearned they are making a good effort at getting things right. As CaptainCalico said just email them and let them know what is going on.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Missing Events?*



			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I just completed my pre-registrations and I'm unable to find some events.  I should be running two Oathbound sessions on 7/26 and 7/27 from 8 AM-noon, but I can't find them in the schedule.  All the other Outhbound events seem to be listed.  Could someone else confirm this for me?  Maybe I'm just doing something wrong with my searches. *




It appears that GENCON staff has not completed logging all events.  Each day, I have downloaded to work on my selection only to find NEW events added to the list!


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 21, 2003)

*try this*

I found these instructions, should be a faster way to check you events than doing searches:

Game Masters and Event Organizers!
To Review and Approve Your Gen Con Indy Event Submissions:

1. Log on to registration.gencon.com. 

2. Once you are logged in, click on 'View your Games' under the Game Master header.

3. The screen will then show you a 'short version' overview listing. 

If you would like to see the entire event data, click on the view icon under the option column on the left side. This view should show you every field you entered data into on your event submission form. 

If there are any issues, email us at events@gencon.com. Please be patient form responses, we are at Gen Con Europe 2003.
May 1st is the locked-in date for changes!


----------



## Paladin (Apr 21, 2003)

Someone tell me if you can, are all the connected hotels going to be dealers only, or dealers and 'patrons of the Con' only? Or do you think there will be regular visitors there. We are first timers and are wondering about the late night playing and social events going on in the hotels and hotel rooms! Also, are any other dealers bringing their children? We are bringing our 1 and 2 year olds (and a sitter of course). It might be cool to have a kid play time for dealers and maybe event goers, too. Paladinwife


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 21, 2003)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Try opening the initial link in another browser window - that worked for me.  I managed to get the Excel file to down load, but the formatting was so bad it was unuseable. *




Works fine for me now, thanks. I'm starting to get excited!

(I emailed you this morning, fyi.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 21, 2003)

Having got back from GenConUK just now, I seriously hope that the organisation is ten times better for you guys, otherwise it's going to be a nightmare.

Full report going up tomorrow, and I'll come back to this thread to talk about Con problems and check a few things.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 22, 2003)

Paladin said:
			
		

> *Also, are any other dealers bringing their children? We are bringing our 1 and 2 year olds (and a sitter of course). It might be cool to have a kid play time for dealers and maybe event goers, too. Paladinwife *




Little kids abound at GenCon, though I don't know how many dealers in particular bring the little ones. I know someone who coordinated hotel rooms with a friend so they could share a babysitter. Might be worth trying to organize something.


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2003)

Good show, Calico. (Always on top of this thread, and I thank you for it!) 

I've heard that Hellhound and Dextra's two kids will be there, and I think some others have also said that they would have kids with them.  I'll change the title of the thread for a few days and see if we can scare up a few of those folks.  Something like...

"Kids At GenCon? Parents respond, please!"


----------



## Paladin (Apr 22, 2003)

Great! We can't wait to meet everyone we can at the Con this year, as we've never been, but doing nighttime mingling sans kids will be near impossible as we do not want to abuse our sitter who will be stuck in the hotel room or in the mall all day with them. Good thing we got a suite at the Embassy. It gives them more room than a single hotel room would have. Well worth the extra $20 a night if you can still get them!...Paladinwife


----------



## Southern Oracle (Apr 22, 2003)

My wife and I are bringing two of our four daughters, the oldest and the youngest.  The oldest is coming because she's interested in the Harry Potter, Pokemon, and Guillotine events, and she's hoping there'll be Yu-Gi-Oh stuff as well...the youngest is coming because she'll only be a year old.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 22, 2003)

There is going to be a Harry Potter event?


----------



## Southern Oracle (Apr 22, 2003)

There's a Harry Potter CCG tournament on Friday: 

TCG00184
Harry Potter CCG Tournament
7/25/03
10:00AM-4:00PM
$4.50
Gamebase 7
William Murray


----------



## RodneyThompson (Apr 23, 2003)

Could someone in the Indianapolis area call the convention center and find out if they have wireless internet access?


----------



## Mark (Apr 23, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Could someone in the Indianapolis area call the convention center and find out if they have wireless internet access? *




You might also try dropping a line to customerservice@gencon.com

Hope that helps!


----------



## HellHound (Apr 23, 2003)

We will indeed be bringing Genevieve and Chrystine along to GenCon. They wouldn't let us go without them after winning the ENnie award last year!

Heck, we have to parade our two youngest double award-winning* d20 authors and illustrators SOMEWHERE, why not GenCon?




***_ awards won by these munchkins:
2002 ENWorld / GenCon d20 System Award - Best Free Product or Web Enhancement - Portable Hole Full of Beer
2002 Indie RPG Awards - Best Use of the d20 License - The Kid's Colouring Book o Critters Celebrity Edition_


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 23, 2003)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Could someone in the Indianapolis area call the convention center and find out if they have wireless internet access? *




The ICC has the capability for wireless internet access ( see http://www.iccrd.com/conv/services_mis.asp ), but Mark is right, you should contact the GCLLC folks and see if they have activated that option. If they have not we could start to lobby for it......

(Hi Mark!! )


----------



## RodneyThompson (Apr 23, 2003)

Alright, I've e-mailed them. Last year I had to be super shady to get online. One morning the free e-mail machines running Windows 2000 were down, so I unplugged the ethernet from one and into my laptop. DHCP worked, and I was able to download AOL (blech, regional ISP wasn't available in Milwaukee). If ICC is wireless capable, that would make my day. It would be SO much easier to update the site, check e-mail, etc. and keep in touch with others at the convention.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 24, 2003)

*update*

I'm hoping everyone got this email from GCLLC, but just in case:

Hi!

We\'ve imported more events into the registration database.   So now there\'s more for events for you to choose from.  More events will appear online every couple of days till May 1st.
Seminars will also be online soon. 

Tip: You can see what the status of your Gen Con Registration if you log in and select \'View My Gen Con Indy 2003 Registrations\' on yur login page.

Tip: Best viewing size for the registration website is 1024 w x768 h.

Thank You!
-Gen Con 
http://registration.gencon.com 
 

I sent a reply asking if there was a way to only view the new listings - otherwise it would be such a pain to try and sift through is all again.....

Update: Got a quick reply (guess folks are back from GCE) There will be something called a "Feature List) that will highlight these new additions............


----------



## Snuble (Apr 26, 2003)

Off topic, and I don't know if it's been posted.  But I'm trying to spread the word to games

Construction in Indy this summer. Bascially all interstates downtown are closed/highly restricted.  

Indianapolis Hyperfix:  http://www.in.gov/dot/div/specialprojects/hyperfix/

Spread the word


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 28, 2003)

*Update*

Well the seminars are up. Nice selection, filled in a lot of white space on my schedule  I suggest using the seminar-only Excel file for ease of handling.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Apr 28, 2003)

Hm, well, my schedule is now packed. It's interesting to note, though, that there still aren't a lot of WotC sponsored seminars, whereas last year they were almost ALL WotC sponsored. This year my ticket's full with Malhavoc and The Game Mechanics seminars.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Mark!

Something for the first post - I have informal word from *Z-man Games* that will indeed be hosting another Hong Kong Action Theatre at GenCon this year. A notice should be up on their website soon.

So much to do, so little time......


----------



## Dextra (Apr 29, 2003)

*we're bringing the gelflings!*



			
				Paladin said:
			
		

> *Also, are any other dealers bringing their children? We are bringing our 1 and 2 year olds (and a sitter of course). It might be cool to have a kid play time for dealers and maybe event goers, too. Paladinwife *




We're bringing our two daughters, ages 8 & almost-12.


----------



## Dextra (Apr 29, 2003)

*duplicate post, sorry*

.


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Something for the first post - I have informal word from Z-man Games that will indeed be hosting another Hong Kong Action Theatre at GenCon this year. A notice should be up on their website soon.
> 
> So much to do, so little time...... *




I missed this when it got added by you.  Must be slowing down in my dotage...!  Got any more info like links and such?  (Thanks, CC!)


----------



## CaptainCalico (May 1, 2003)

*my pleasure*

Nothing major, but zmangames did update their website to include this:

Schedule of Events:

Hong Kong Action Movie Room! Our 4th annual screening of some of the best HK movies around. Due to last year's demand, Shaolin Soccer will be shown twice! For our Grave Robbers from Outer Space fans we will have a Saturday midnight showing of Army of Darkness. *For Gaming fans, we will have several showings of The Gamers, a short film about an RPG group and their alter egos. Hilarious!*
Here is a short list of the movie being shown (full list and schedule times will be posted in late June or early July)

Last Hero in China
Once Upon a Time in China 1-2
The Killers
Miracle Fighters
Big Trouble in Little China
Hard Boiled
High Risk
Storm Riders
New Legend of Shaolin
Five Deadly Venoms
Shaolin Challenges Ninja
Fong Sai Yuk
Heroic Trio
and many more.

 

I hope I get a chance to see The Gamers (I already own Shaolin Soccer ). Further info as I find it!


----------



## MEG Hal (May 1, 2003)

I am bringing my kids (staying with my parents) but they will be around on Friday, I am looking forward to seeing their faces and checking out the con with them.

My kids are awesome (no prejudice here, simply stating facts)


----------



## CaptainCalico (May 1, 2003)

Here is something new; somone set up an all-GenCon message board at http://www.tomwaitsfan.com/genconforums/ not much activity yet, but if the folks at GCLLC are smart they would post a link.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2003)

There is a 10% chance that my wife will make the trip for a day or two, and if that happens then Griffin (who will be almost 18 months old in late July) will be there too.  Our older son will likely stay with my paremts because of summer events like camp, and the swim team.

Do ya think with a name like Griffin the dealers will be more likely to heap cool swag on us ?


----------



## CaptainCalico (May 3, 2003)

*GenCon and .....reality TV?*

Check out the latest news on The Keeper's site, especailly the parts about True Dungeon TM and Ultimate Extreme Gamer Abuse-O-Rama


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2003)

*Re: GenCon and .....reality TV?*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Check out the latest news on The Keeper's site, especailly the parts about True Dungeon TM and Ultimate Extreme Gamer Abuse-O-Rama  *




I'll add this as the latest in fluctuating subject line additions!  Thanks, CC!


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 3, 2003)

*Newbie Question about seminars*

Hailing all Gencon Veterans!  I am a Gencon first timer and have a few questions about seminars.  Do people usually pre-register for seminars?  Do they usually fill up?  My game plan was to register for the games that I wanted to play (which I am thankful that I did because they are all now full) and then pick which seminars I wanted to go to while at the convention.  Is this a wise strategy or do they usually fill up?  Any advice would be appreciated.  Can't wait until the convention!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Newbie Question about seminars*



			
				rjmc64 said:
			
		

> *Hailing all Gencon Veterans!  I am a Gencon first timer and have a few questions about seminars.  Do people usually pre-register for seminars?  Do they usually fill up?  My game plan was to register for the games that I wanted to play (which I am thankful that I did because they are all now full) and then pick which seminars I wanted to go to while at the convention.  Is this a wise strategy or do they usually fill up?  Any advice would be appreciated.  Can't wait until the convention! *




That's a smart move.  Even with Milwaukee being overfilled the last few years, its always been possible, in my experience to get into just about any seminar at the last minute.


----------



## RodneyThompson (May 3, 2003)

All the seminars I went to last year had more than enough space. That being said, I registered for all the seminars I wanted to go to so I'd already have a schedule built.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 3, 2003)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CaptainCalico (May 6, 2003)

You can always get into seminars without registering, in my experience. However I have started registering on principle, to show the organizers my support for the concept of free seminars at GenCon, especially those run by fans who are not affiliated with a particular game company. The number of such seminars has dropped noticably over the years and I would hate to see them go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Eridanis (May 11, 2003)

littlejohn (whose art you may have seen gracing Piratecat's Story Hour, amongst other places) mentioned in another thread that


> Yeah, I'm planning on going and getting a table in the Art Show. Please stop by and say "hi." It'll be my first GenCon.



 I've asked him to post his table # here if/when he gets it, so we can support our fellow ENworlders. 

_Before_ they become world-famous!


----------



## jjensen (May 28, 2003)

www.gencon.com has done several updates in the last week with details on costume contests, costume ball, celeb. signing schedules etc.

From my understanding  from people on other boards the hotels through gencon are now full. im not 100% sure of this but that is what was relayed to me.  If u havent gotten anything yet ... u might have a bus ride in


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 28, 2003)

jjenson, your .sig link is wrong.  There appears to be an extra "enworld.cyberstreet.com" stuffed in before the "tomwaitsfan.com" part starts.

Hopefully, this one will work: Unofficial Official GenCon Boards


----------



## Mark (May 29, 2003)

jjensen said:
			
		

> *www.gencon.com has done several updates in the last week with details on costume contests, costume ball, celeb. signing schedules etc.
> 
> From my understanding  from people on other boards the hotels through gencon are now full. im not 100% sure of this but that is what was relayed to me.  If u havent gotten anything yet ... u might have a bus ride in
> *




Thanks.  I'll change the first post!


----------



## EricNoah (May 29, 2003)

I was able to score a room through the GenCon "passkey" thingy at a place called the Indianapolis Athletic Club, on the 300 block of N. Meridian.  That makes it 4-5 blocks from the convention center.  Rooms were running around $110 per night.  There was another hotel available, too, but rooms were $300+ per night.  Edit: I was able to register for this hotel room last night (May 27).


----------



## jjensen (May 29, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *jjenson, your .sig link is wrong.  There appears to be an extra "enworld.cyberstreet.com" stuffed in before the "tomwaitsfan.com" part starts.
> 
> Hopefully, this one will work: Unofficial Official GenCon Boards *




oops  
forgot the http:// at the begining ... enworld decided they hosted it then  

*maybe I should test these things after I set them up*


----------



## jjensen (May 29, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I was able to score a room through the GenCon "passkey" thingy at a place called the Indianapolis Athletic Club, on the 300 block of N. Meridian.  That makes it 4-5 blocks from the convention center.  Rooms were running around $110 per night.  There was another hotel available, too, but rooms were $300+ per night.  Edit: I was able to register for this hotel room last night (May 27). *




Thats not to bad of a walk really. As long as the weather holds out  .  
The sidewalk traffic under normal circumstances is not to bad... although as you get closer to the con im sure that will change *G*.
There are also several parks on the way from there, and a few fountains.  Makes for a nice walk actually.


----------



## jjensen (Jun 17, 2003)

*more new stuff*

gencon.com has posted more new stuff!
including model painting starwars guests etc.
hit up gencon.com

info also available in the link on sig.


----------



## jjensen (Jun 17, 2003)

*more new stuff*

gencon.com has posted more new stuff!
including model painting starwars guests etc.
hit up gencon.com

info also available in the link on sig.


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, jj!


----------



## Coik (Jun 19, 2003)

Rather than go through the entire thread and try to pick up where I left off oh-so-many months ago, I'll just ask...has anything been decided about the get-together yet?


----------



## Coik (Jun 19, 2003)

Rather than go through the entire thread and try to pick up where I left off oh-so-many months ago, I'll just ask...has anything been decided about the get-together yet?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Coik, the only gathering I know off is the sunday night, at the bar of AlSiH2O's brother one. There is a thread about that around somewhere!


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jun 19, 2003)

FYI from the the unofficial boards (thanks jjensen!): Matrix Reloaded will will be playing at Indy's IMAX theatre during GenCon. From the maps the IMAX is only a few blocks away from the ICC. Something to do Wed or Sun night perhaps? www.imaxindy.com


----------



## Coik (Jun 22, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Coik, the only gathering I know off is the sunday night, at the bar of AlSiH2O's brother one.*




Hmmm...really?  Odd, that.  No "offical" gathering?  I sorta want to make up last year, because it was scheduled right after the ENies...which put it directly opposite the KoDT Live Reading.

It was a tough choice, but I made my decision and I stick with it.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we sure Matrix is playing during the con?  I went on their website and it seems like it is playing now, and I didn't see the schedule go that far into July.  If it is playing, I think that is a great idea.


----------



## jjensen (Jun 23, 2003)

I called the IMAX to verify because I was unsure myself.
I was asssured it is playing through Aug. 14th
If you would like to verify just in case they have a phone # on their site.
I cant WAIT!!!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 24, 2003)

GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at. 

http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall


----------



## Mark (Jun 24, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall *




Good find, HM!  I will put it in the first post and thanks!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks! Now to start mapping my way around the hall for maximum efficiency...


----------



## Henry (Jun 24, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall *





I just got a happy (smile on my face.)

_*By Tempus' Nose Hairs, that hall is huge!!!!!*_


----------



## Coik (Jun 24, 2003)

Ye gawdess, that place must be twice as big as the MEC exhibit hall!

......................

Must ignore....must ignore...must stay bitter about Milwaukee...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall *




I am so ready for it!    Now I normally just do a walk through the first time but I may have to bee line to some of 'our' fellows from the boards.


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2003)

It is unfortunate but it appears that circumstances will keep me from attending Gencon this year.  I hope everyone has a great time and I look forward to seeing everyone again elsewhere or at the next Gencon.

Sorry to cross post this message but I want to be sure that everyone is aware that I will not be making it to the "big show" this year...)


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jul 1, 2003)

*darn............*

Sorry I won't get to see you in person Mark.  I promise reviews.


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: darn............*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *Sorry I won't get to see you in person Mark.  I promise reviews. *




I will miss that opportunty as well.  I look forward to living vicariously through your reports, though.


----------



## kkoie (Jul 3, 2003)

gencon question:

I have a friend who is going all 4 days, but didn't pre-reg.  He wants to know if he has to reg. that wed. night or can he do it thursday morning?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Gencon question*

I'm sure he can get his badge on Thursday morning, They (GenCon) allowed you to last year, I don't know why it would be changed this year. Of course the waiting in lines will probably be worse Thursday morning than on Wednesday night. If your friend wants to avoid the most hassle I'd suggest Wednesday night, due to all the prerequisits that GenCon makes you go through to set up an account in order to get your badges now, it may take awhile to get a badge.


----------



## Mark (Jul 3, 2003)

If you have a couple of hours, want to meet some real cool folks, and don't mind getting some freebies at the Con out of it....lend Steve Creech a hand and sign up to do a short stint in the Bastion Booth!

More info and details here-

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55394

(Good people at Bastion and plenty of free downloads from their web site, too!)


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the plug, Mark. We still have plenty of space for volunteers so don't be shy. It's only two hours or so of your time during the whole convention's exhibit hall hours...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 4, 2003)

Time to plug my own workplace.

For spouses or those who want to see more of the city Historic Landmarks Foundation of Indiana offers walking tours of downtown Indianapolis on Fridays and Saturdays.

http://www.historiclandmarks.org/things/Public.html

We also have the Morris-Butler House, a Victorian House Museum, on the north side of downtown for those interested.

http://www.historiclandmarks.org/things/mbhouse.html


[Edit could someone please either let me know how to get in touch with the keeper or forward this to him. I couldn't find a email address on his page.]


----------



## MEG Hal (Jul 4, 2003)

*GenCon is Eye Time!*

Mystic Eye Games will be at Gen Con in force with five new products, give aways, demos, and lots more.

We will be running several sessions/demos a day at our booth, alternating between Giant Monster Rampage (1 and 2) battles and the first sneak peak at our upcoming game FALL OF MAN which will highlight the great, nasty combat and all new character types and features of this product, coming out for Christmas. Don't miss sitting in on these mini-adventure sessions.

We also have a couple of official games running but they are all already full. We may try to get some pick up games going.

Some of the cool goodies you will be able to pick up ONLY at the con are:

Fall of Man T-shirts (They are very cool)
Fall of Man toxic dice sets
MEG dice sets
Fall of Man, waste disposal dice bags
Hunt: Rise of Evil dice bags
(Free) Fall of Man "wish you were here" postcards.

The five products that will hit the con before anywhere else are:

Siege on Ebonring Keep for Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed
Artificer's Handbook
Giant Monster Rampage 2: World War
Player's Archive (the first 3.5 character record sheet and Journal)
World of Whitethorne: Hamlet of Thumble by Ed Cha

So make sure to pop on by and check out our booth. We are right next to the autograph area.  Booth 1245!!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 4, 2003)

And Hal will even be wearing pants (*gasp)....


----------



## MEG Hal (Jul 4, 2003)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *And Hal will even be wearing pants (*gasp)....  *




All rumors!!! I expect to be pantless in tribute of Mark not being able to make it this year!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 4, 2003)

Coik said:
			
		

> *Must ignore....must ignore...must stay bitter about Milwaukee... *



Preach on, brother!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 4, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *GenCon has the exhibit hall layout up at there site now. Showing where each booth for each company will be at.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/display.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall *



Did anyone else notice the area on the map labeled "LOTR PROPS"?  Hmmmm, maybe we can all touch Gollum's fish!


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Did anyone else notice the area on the map labeled "LOTR PROPS"?  Hmmmm, maybe we can all touch Gollum's fish! *




Maybe they will have _the Ring_!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 11, 2003)

Still got a couple of vacant slots plus plenty of room at the others for folks who still want to volunteer for Bastion Press help. I need to place the T-shirt order, so I need folks to volunteer (and let me know their T-shirt size) as soon as possible. 


Vacant Slots:
Slot 8: Fri. 3:00 - 5:00pm
Slot 11: Saturday 1:00 - 3:00pm

Remember, you get free stuff for helping out...


----------



## Sniktch (Jul 12, 2003)

Ghostwind, I'd be free to pitch in from 3-5 Friday; I'm signed up for All Flesh Must be Eaten during the Saturday slot, though.  Size L is good for a T-Shirt for me - what other information do you need?  I can be reached at sniktch2000NO@SPAMyahoo.com.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 12, 2003)

Sniktch, I tried to email you but it came back. Drop me an email at creech@bastionpress.com with your real name so I can add you to the schedule. Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 15, 2003)

*bump*

Volunteers are still welcome...


----------



## Coik (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, I would volenteer, but I don't know a dern thing about the product you want demoed, and I doubt I could stay in one place for two hours...   

General question:  Does anyone know where and when the KoDT Live Reading will be?  I forgot to copy it down before I threw out my copy of the event listing, and the link on Gen Con's page is broken.  Just do a search for "Knights of the Dinner Table" and it should pop up...


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jul 16, 2003)

*KODT live!*

The KODT Live Reading will be in the Marriott Ballroom : Sections 1-2 Saturday 7pm-9pm. 

If you registered then you can get locations when you view your event listings (the feature was "lost" when they revamped the GC website, but they put it back.)


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *If you registered then you can get locations when you view your event listings (the feature was "lost" when they revamped the GC website, but they put it back.) *




Thanks, CC!  Another excellent Gencon Scoop for the top of the thread! 

(Drop by my message boards and register when you get the chance, please...)


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jul 16, 2003)

I did (I think a little pre-GC shopping spree is in order)

Wow. I hit the road in a week.

Wow.


----------



## jaults (Jul 16, 2003)

Do most vendors at GenCon take credit cards? I saw the Finder's Page o' Tips that suggested traveler's checks, but the cc is so much easier...

Thanks,
 Jason


----------



## Coik (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: KODT live!*



			
				CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *The KODT Live Reading will be in the Marriott Ballroom : Sections 1-2 Saturday 7pm-9pm. *




Ah, thanks.



> If you registered then you can get locations when you view your event listings (the feature was "lost" when they revamped the GC website, but they put it back.)




No, I don't do event pre-reg, so that's not available to me.  Particularly not this year.  Ick.  I can see wanting to make it a PDF, but make it so it's a bloody size where we can a) read it and b) don't have to scroll to see the entire event listing.  That's why I want to to have the pre-reg book reintroduced, even if it means an additional fee to cover printing and postage...



> Originally posted by jaults
> Do most vendors at GenCon take credit cards?




Depends on the company.  Most of the big boys will gladly take your plastic, but I've known quite a few smaller companies who can't afford it.  If you want to do it mostly on credit, you can, but carry some traveller's checks, cash, or personal checks (in that order, based on ease-of-use and likelihood of acceptance) for impulse buys and the like.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 18, 2003)

Good news. No road construction for GenCon. The Hyperfix project that closed I-65/I-70 in dowtown Indianapolis is finished ahead of shedule.

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/7/058782-6237-092.html 

By finishing 30 days early they will be getting a $3.6 million bonus and we will have clear roads for GenCon.


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2003)

CaptainCalico said:
			
		

> *I did (I think a little pre-GC shopping spree is in order)*




You do and I'll...

...I'll...

Well, I'll thank you, is all... 




			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *Good news. Mo road construction for GenCon. The Hyperfix project that closed I-65/I-70 in dowtown Indianapolis is finished ahead of shedule.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/7/058782-6237-092.html
> 
> By finishing 30 days early they will be getting a $3.6 million bonus and we will have clear roads for GenCon. *




Thanks, Brown Jenkin!  I'll make that the newest news...


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 18, 2003)

Mark,

I fixed my typo, you may want to fix on the front page as well. Mo->No


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 21, 2003)

More road construction news. The Interstates are back open again as they reported they would be. They said however that it might take three days to take down all the detour signs. So if you are driving in today through Wednesday go ahead and ignore any detours signs you see, The Roads Are Open.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 23, 2003)

I decided to BUMP this for everyone who is checking the boards before driving to Indianapolis.  Have fun, and drive safely.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 24, 2003)

The drive in to Indy this afternoon was very easy. No traffic problems, no delays. Drive safely, and we'll see you at the gathering!


----------



## Mark (Jul 25, 2003)

Does anyone have anything they want to add to this thread before I ask for it to be locked and archived (so we can dig up the great links for next year)?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 25, 2003)

Mark,

You might want to leave it open in case the drive back from Indy was bad for some people.  Then we can analyze what the problems were and suggest alternate routes.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 28, 2003)

we left via I-69, no problems- barely noticeable slowdowns- we were actually forced to drive at only 5mph faster than the speed limit once, but that was the only slowing.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 29, 2003)

The only bad part we hit was I-80 from Gary to south side of Chicago.  For some reason, it was a parking lot.  It took and hour and half longer to get home than it did to drive to Indy.  Grrrrr.

Indy itself had some severe signage problems.  Driving *back* to GenCon after the post-GenCon gathering, it was not clear how to get back to downtown via I-70 (westbound).

I figured all the signs are not in place (since the Hyperfix just finished) and it wasn't too bad--just drive toward the tall buildings.  Still, it was kind of silly not to see a single sign for the RCA dome.  Guess those signs don't matter 'til football season. 

Mark - thanks for all the information-gathering (natural 20 on the roll!) you put in this thread.  Sorry you had to miss all the fun.  I was looking forward to driving down with you--maybe next year.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 29, 2003)

I65 in Louisville there was road construction but it slowed traffic by only 5-10 mph on avg.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jul 29, 2003)

We got turned around a bit coming into town - no problems getting out.

Thanks so much for this thread Mark - hope to see you in Indy next year!


----------

